# TTC summer 2010 - Who's with me?



## Amygdala

Hi everyone!

I've noticed that there are quite a few people wwt till June/July of this year now so I thought we could have our own thread here. There's so many girls in ttc that sometimes it's hard to keep up with everyone's story. So I thought, seeing as we're in a similar situation, this could be a place to share our thoughts, hopes, plans, worries and excitement. Maybe we could also tell each other a bit more about who we are and why we're here (in wwt).

I'll start then: I'm Amy, rapidly approaching the big three-oh and sooo excited about ttc in summer. I've been with my OH for 7 years now, married for two, and I'm still sooo in love with him. :blush: Last year we bought a little (very! little) house in the suburbs and we're now gettng it ready for our first LO. 
I'm currently working on my PhD which seems more stress than it's worth sometimes but other times I do still love it. Before ttc I want to change some rather bad habbits, like not eating regularly and not making time to relax. I also have some weight to loose but we'll see how that one goes...

What about everyone else?


----------



## lovehearts

Hiya, can i join? Im waiting untill my holiday in May - thats summer right? Im a bit nervous moving over to ttc as there are so many girlies in there. I have my buddy lisa moving over at the same time as me so i wont be on my own :)

So im in wtt as we have a all inclusive holiday booked to Aruba and i want to enjoy all the freebies and alcohol on holiday - its our first abroad holiday together and our last as a couple so we want to make the most of it. We are ntnp from the day we go :) We have been together 4 years and 3 months and are still very much in love, no plans to marry - OH doesnt believe in it after his upbringing, our massive commitment to each other was getting the mortgage. We lived in rented house for 18 months before we moved into our 2 bed apartment in June. Im 22 and OH is 23 - we will be almost 23 and 24 by the time we move over to ttc.

So....lol. Look forward to chatting in this thread :)

xxx


----------



## Genie

ME!!!! We're looking to start trying in the summer. I'm currently trying to work out the logistics of if theres any possible way that i'd be able to go back to work part time after mat leave and trying to get myself healthy as I take medication for health problems that there is not alot of research on the effects it has on babies in pregnancy. Hub and I have been married since August and I'm very excited!! We're keeping the fact that we're trying to ourselves so theres no pressure so its really nice to have people to talk to about it!!


----------



## Kracker

MEEEEE!!!! I am so excited. I am Tracey, 31 and my DH and I have been together for 13 years, married for 5 and have 1 little boy aged 17 months. I am so excited because my hubby said no more children period! Now he said different (see wtt journal). I am happy happy and so exited. Be good to have some wtt buddys x


----------



## Dumpling

Me too hopefully. I'm a bit confused about it all at the moment so not sure if I really belong here.

Just before Christmas, my OH said we should have a baby & I should stop taking my pill. I got really excited & started dreaming of fat babies. The next day he changed his mind & took it all back. I'm so upset. He said we need to talk about it face to face (he works away for 1-2 weeks at a time) but when he came home for Christmas he wouldn't let me talk about it. He is so skilful at avoiding the subject, I can ask him a direct question, but somehow I never manage to get a straight answer from him. Very frustrating!!

Anyway, next time he comes home we need to have a proper conversation, no slippery avoidance tactics & I'm hoping for some decision making & fingers crossed, we'll be trying the end of the summer. We've always said that we want our first child before we're 30 & if we TTC in July/August, I'll be 27 by the time I have a baby.

Sorry its a bit long winded, I've just been so upset by thinking that I've got everything I ever wanted & then having it taken away from me again. :cry:


----------



## Amygdala

Hi everyone! :hi:

Awww Dumpling, that sucks! Men can be rather frustrating about these things. But there's nothing for it, you'll just have to get him to talk to you. Do you think his being away a lot is a factor in making him unsure? Is that likely to change any time soon or is his job always going to be like that?


----------



## babybump2010

Hi

Im 22 and getting married to my fantastic oh (whos is 32) in July and as long as everything goes to plan we will be ttc after that!!!! 
I am so excited :happydance:


----------



## Dumpling

It could well be. The trouble is, he likes the money he earns being away, even though he hates being away from home all the time. At the moment his contract is supposed to last another 2yrs. It must be really crap for him to think that I might have a baby & he would be so far away, but maybe it would be the kick up the arse he needs to get a job closer to home! Anyway, give it 2 weeks & we'll sort it out!


----------



## cleckner04

I should be trying this summer as well! Around the time that Emma turns 1 we plan on trying again. I had a c-section so have to wait a bit longer than I'd hoped for but I still can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

ME! I got married this past summer in July. I have been off the pill for 2 months now trying to regulate my cycles and have just started charting. As of now we are 'avioding fertile days" which seems to be most days, but that's another story. My hubby and I will be really going for it(LOL) starting in June:) I cannot wait! I am so ready to be a mommy!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Me! We are waiting til June this year :happydance: (feels exciting saying "this year"!) 

We got married in April last year and we wanted a whole year of just being us and no pressure/planning at all. My brother is getting married on June 5th and we decided that waiting til then would be a good time to start TTC - it would be a little bit harsh to overshadow his wedding :wacko:

Also we are going on a road trip around Europe in September when OH turns 25 and that might not be so easy with a bump...

:flower:


----------



## Genie

I'm thinking about stopping my pill in about feb as i've heard lots of stories about people not getting back into cycles for ages. Am a bit apprehensive though as I started taking it originally before I needed it for contraception as my periods were soooo bad that I couldn't actually go to work! But having been taking it for over 10 years, i'm keen to get it out of my body!


----------



## Amygdala

I think coming off the pill a little early is a good idea. I've been off it since last march (after over 10 years on it) and my cycles went back to normal after about 2-3 months. But a friend of mine came off the same time and still hasn't had her first period. So I guess it can't hurt to give your body some time to adjust. I plug this all the time, but if you're interested have a look at Toni Weschler's "Taking Charge of your Fertility". I learnt a lot about my body from it (despite thinking I was quite well informed before) and it also teaches you about charting temperatures and chervical mucus for contraception until the time comes. Although I think Fertility Friend has a free online course as well.


----------



## wanting2010

Hi everyone! I'm 22. DH and I will be celebrating our third wedding anniversary this year, as well as seven years of dating. We have agreed to start TTC #1 in June, and I am more than excited about it! In the meantime I'm working on losing some weight (40-50 pounds) and hoping that by doing so it will help regulate my cycles.


----------



## lovehearts

I would come off your pill early. I came off mine in May. We didnt have a date to ttc but i just wanted to come off it for me, made me feel crappy and i wanted my body back!! we use condoms now and its not as great but they work until the time is right!

Is everyone here planning on going straight to ttc and charting and temping or rather just ntnp? I will be going ntnp in may, i dont want ttc to overtake my life and get stressed about it.
xxx


----------



## babybump2010

I'm not coming off my pill till after the wedding so will just be ntnp . I agree that we don't want the stress. So if after a while we haven't got a little bun in the oven i will chart etc.. To be honest that all confuses me at the minute anyway!!!


----------



## Eternal

I will be TTC in May/June, will be NTNP at first, I just had my first baby 4 weeks ago tomorrow but actually cant wait to have the next as we want them close together! TTC the first time took over my life, it only really took a month although hadnt used contraception for 2. however i became totally obssessed, so this time i want to just be calm about the whole experinece. 

I hated being pregnant and had a difficult labour so why i am so excited about going through the whole thing again I dont know!


----------



## Amygdala

Eternal, your little boy is absolutely gorgeous! And I love his name as well. Doesn't sound like you had a great pregnancy but look at the end result!!!

I've been charting for a year now (for contraception) so will just continue to do so when we ttc. To be honest, now that I know what to look for, I think it'd be impossible for me to not at least have an idea about when I'm ovulating, so "ntnp" is pretty much out the window. :D I asked DH whether he'd prefer me not to tell him but he says he wants to know. To be honest, I think I'd obsess either way so at least this way it's likely to be over sooner. Oh and we only have about 6 months in which to get pregnant, after that we'd need to wait a year or so, so I really want to maximise our chances.


----------



## Eternal

what happens after 6 months? ignore me if i am too nosey! lol


----------



## Amygdala

:D You're allowed to be nosey! I'm currently working on my PhD so on a fixed contract which will run out beginning of 2012. So we've set ourselves end of 2011 as a ttc limit, after that we'd wait to see what happens for me afterwards jobwise. We can afford for me to be unemployed for a few months but I'd rather not be between jobs when I have LO as it'll make finding something new harder. I'm fairly confident though. We're both healthy and not that old yet. If there should be any issues we'll just have to deal with them when the time comes.


----------



## faille

Hi

We'll be TTC our next baby around July/Aug/Sept. We started TTC last time in June and didn't conceive until Aug so I'd like it a little later this time just so we can be fairly safe that birthdays wont collide :haha:

We'll probably go down the NTNP route like before but honestly, I still stressed about it. I just don't get all this charting and temp stuff. I'd rather just let nature take its course and get stressed at nature than know everything about my body and get stressed at myself :blush:


----------



## carbafe

Hello. I am new. Just got married in October, hubby and I are both 26 (well I will be on Wednesday :)) and we are hoping to start trying for a baby this summer :D It's all a bit hectic as I am on a contract job which is due to end in August and Hubby has a permanent job but would like to get a job using his Masters so we would feel a bit more secure moneywise but tbh we are just glad we have jobs at the moment. We would also quite like to move house before we have a baby and perhaps even move back beside our parents for the support. 

I am really excited about trying for a baby but and just worried that maybe we are rushing into it when there is so much up in the air but I keep thinking there is never a perfect time to have a baby. O its so scary and thats before I am even pregnant ! :D


----------



## Amygdala

Welcome! Don't worry I think everyone finds it scary. As long as you know you can manage, I wouldn't worry too much about the occassional panic. :D do you mind me asking what it is you do and whether you have an idea for when your contract runs out? I'm just curious because I'm in a similar situation (see above). Could you afford to be a stay at home mum for a while? I would love to myself but we couldn't afford more than just a few months on just OH's income. I'm hoping to go part time though.


----------



## carbafe

I work in the heritage sector - I currently work for a building and archaeological archive but since i graduated I have only been in contract jobs. I have been quite lucky and usually manage to find new jobs quite soon after old ones end but I don't think I will get proper maternity leave when I am on a short term contract so not sure what I should do when my current contract ends. I am not sure if we could survive on OH's income alone (I am currently trying to keep track of our incomes and outcomes to work out if we could) If he manages to get a job with his masters I think we could survive on his income for a a while at least. 

I really hope we can start trying this summer but I guess we need to see if things are right when the summer comes. Also I keep thinking it might take a while to get pregnant (although my mum has warned me that with me and my brother she fell pregnant straight away ! :) )


----------



## carbafe

O wanted to ask are any of you lovely ladies planning to start taking folic acid anytime soon ? I read that it is good to take it before you start trying as its is important in the first 12 weeks and if people wait until they know they are pregnant etc they have missed the first 6 weeks. I just wondered if anyone knew how long before trying you should take it and if it has any side effects if you take it for a while before trying ? I am a bit worried as I read natural folic acid comes from bread (which I love) and cereal which I hate and never eat so worried I maybe don't get a lot at the moment anyway.


----------



## Amygdala

A lot of us are taking it already. I have been taking it for about 2 months (more or less religiously, but I'm trying). As far as research today goes it seems like you can't overdose on it so I figure why not. And plus if we were to have an "accident" before the summer I'd want to be sure that I'm getting enough FA. I'm just taking a really cheap tesco one but will upgrade to "proper" prenatals in march or so I think. 
About your job: I would look into statutory maternity pay. You still get this on a fixed contract but I think there are rules for how long you have to have been in the job etc. Might be worth checking that out and seeing if you can time baby so that you would still get SMP. The amount also depends on how much you work during your pregnancy so might be worth checking out.


----------



## carbafe

I will have a look into statutory pay. If i get pregnant now my contract will run out before I am due and I guess I will either find it hard to get another contract if I am far on or will def not be in the job long enough to get maternity pay if i get a new job ..not sure though so will have a look into it some more. We are going to New York at the end of April and were thinking of starting trying then but may be going to America again at the end of June so might be better to wait until then to start trying .. its funny how many people seem to be starting to try on holidays :)


----------



## Amygdala

Is anyone finding that thinking about starting a family is messing up their motivation for other things? I've always workd hard and been highly motivated to do well in my education and career. But since we decided on a ttc date I just don't seem to care. I work because I know I need to pay the mortgage but my passion's gone. Or rather it's moved to thinking about babies...
I don't know, may be a bit of January blues in there as well. All I know is I need to find some bloody motivation.


----------



## pansylove

August 2010 :) Kind of still summer !!
We're spending the next 8 months saving money, and having a look at getting a mortgage too. 
OH works away a lot too - so he's a little worried cuz she doesn't want to be one of those 'never there' dads. 

I'm so excited. :)


----------



## Genie

I've lost all enthuisasm for work! I've always wanted more from my job/career. I was hoping to get a better job in time for taking maternity leave but it hasn't happened and its looking more and more likely that I won't be returning after babies due to the shifts and not being able to work child care. Knowing its not the job i wanted for life, combined with the fact I may not well be returning means my enthusiasm has taken a bit of a nose dive and like you all i can think of is babies! I wish we could try sooner than summer now that I'm feeling like this!


----------



## runnergrl

Amy, I am so so so with you on that! The whole lack of motivation thing! And I have found that I am already putting off things that I would normally do if I was not pregnant hoping by that time I will be.. For example, one of my girlfriends asked me if I wanted to do an adventure race with her, (mountain bike, canoe, run) just like we did at the end of last summer. I told her I could, IF and only IF i am not pregnant! Totally hoping I am! LOL!


----------



## Mya209

This is my first post. Hello everyone. I'm thinking about TTC my first baby in June this year. Planning on coming off the pill Feb or March. Not sure if my boyfriend will change his mind so not feeling very real at the moment. Hope these forums will help me get my head round what I need to do and when. No idea what I need to do at the moment!! But anyway.. Hello


----------



## bellaboo

Hiya can I join you girls waiting till summer.

After a (very) short spell on ttc we had to put back our ttc baby #1 for 5/6 months. Now hoping to be starting at the end of May. Still quite upset that we had to stop as soon as we had started but hopefully it will be all for the better!! Thats what I keep telling myself!!


----------



## carbafe

I have definitely lost any drive in my career. My contract runs out in August and I keep thinking it would have been good to be pregnant now so there is no hassle of a new job after that :) OH is looking for a higher paid job and I keep saying it is his job which is important at the moment and I am happy to move if he can get a job. I was thinking about doing a post grad but I have lost all interest in it now and would much rather be a mummy ! O dear what are we doing for womens rights .... lol


----------



## Amygdala

I think women's rights is a difficult one. I'm all for women being able to do all a man can do careerwise. I work in a very male dominated field myself and wouldn't let anyone tell me I can't. BUT I think equality doesn't mean sameness. Women aren't men. Women (or at least most women) have the desire to have kids at some point and be there for them. I think nowadays women are often expected to follow male career paths AND juggle having kids in order to be perceived as 'equal'. But the point is: We're not the same. We can't decide that we'd prefer our OHs to stay at home breastfeeding the baby. And no woman should be made to feel less worthy or unemancipated just because she decides that for her family it is best if she doesn't go to work for a while but looks after the kids. I won't let anyone tell me I can't work or have a career. But I also won't let anyone tell me I can't be a mother and wife for a while if I choose to do that. 
Sorry, sore spot for me. :D

Hi Mya and Bella! Welcome! why don't you tell us a bit more about yourselves and your lives, we're a curious bunch... ;)


----------



## Mya209

Thanks! I am 25 and have been with my boyfriend for 7 years. A year ago we went through a bad patch and split up for a bit, we stopped being engaged and had to cancel our wedding. We are now back together and so much stronger and have decided to start a family and buy a house rather than have the expensive wedding. We are both professionals. I publish books and he's a scientist... Erm WTT is a big step for us and it's very scary indeed with career house freedom and money issues coming back to haunt us. But I want a baby more than anything and hope it works out ok.


----------



## Amygdala

I think it's normal to be scared. Most people seem to go through that once they actually set a date. But it's exciting too. :D


----------



## Mummy86

Can i join you girls? 

I am Emma 23, been with DF for almost 6 years. We have a 16month old son. 

We were going to start trying in Feb but we have decided to wait til June now. 

xxx


----------



## lovehearts

i know a few of you are already taking folic acid, when do you think i should start. we are planning to ntnp at the end of May when we go on holiday - should i start taking them soonish? I should be going to the doctors soon about something else - i may drop in that i am ttc in may and see if she gives me any guidance.

Roll on the summer :) xxxxx


----------



## Genie

I don't think theres any harm in taking FA now. I am, more so because I am taking medication that can result in defects, so FA is super important for me, and my GP recommended I take it incase of accidents! But i've not heard of any reason why you can't start a few months before you start trying to make sure its in your system. x


----------



## Amygdala

The recommendation is to start 3 months before ntnp/ttc. So that would be end of february for you. But I'd just start now on a cheapy one, that way you're safe.


----------



## bellaboo

Hiya All,
Im 24, have been with my partner (29) for nearly 7 years and we have been married for just over a year. I am a Maths teacher at a high school in Manchester. We were orginally going to be waiting about 2/3 years after we got married to start TTC as I felt I was still a bit too young, (even though we have been together for years). Anyway after we got married my desire to have a baby just over took my life, its all I could/can think of. Unfortunately we had a bad start to the year last year, with my husband being in the building trade he was hit hard with the recession, so we knew we had to wait until finances picked up. Things picked up and we decided on nov/dec to TTC. Just as we started my SIL announced she was pregnant with her 2nd so we decided to hold on. (Which half of me regrets, especially as she is going for her scan this week and can thinking to myself that should be me!!!) 

Anyway sorry for rambling on!! Nice to speak to you all and share the waiting game!!


----------



## silverbell

Hi all

Can I join? I will be TTC from the last week of August.

I'm a bit unusual though in that I will be stopping TTC at the end of October and waiting until end of February 2011 before trying again. This is because I turn 30 next March and we're all going on holiday to Lanzarote to celebrate/commiserate it - my OH and all my family. Obviously we can't be too early in the pregnancy or too late in the pregnancy when travelling and this is the reason for trying for a short time and then stopping and trying again when we're on holiday. I hope that makes sense!

I will be stopping the pill in May most probably and then charting (going to do the whole hog - temping, CM checking, ovulation sticks etc).

I truly hope we're lucky enough to fall pregnant this year in the short time period that we can.

Anyway, I'm 28 at the moment, as is OH. We've been married for 3 years and together for 5. I'm very lucky in that OH is incredibly excited about TTC and wishes we could do it now! Unfortunately it's not really an option given our holiday to Lanzarote next year. It's not even booked yet and I even considered telling my family it wouldn't be going ahead in order that I could start TTC right now, but I would feel too guilty as I know they're looking forward to it. Plus there would be lots of questions! Also, it gives me extra time to save up for baby things. 

It's difficult to keep your sensible head on when your thoughts all revolve around babies, isn't it? 

Oh and I will only be TTC if all is well with my inflammatory bowel disease. I've just come off an 8-week course of steroids to try to fix a recent flare-up and we'll have to see if they did the trick. I won't be TTC if I'm in a flare-up, but I would be happy to TTC if in remission. Fingers crossed!


----------



## rubyrae

Hi,
Can i join too, we were hoping to be trying at the beginning of this year, but i need to be working part time, so holding out for that moment, hopefully by May/June though we'll be getting on with it :)).

I am probably a little older than most of you 33 this year, i have a little boy of 2 and a half and hoped to have nother by now, but my partner was seriously ill in 2008 (all clear now though) and we had a miscarriage back in Nov 2009.

Felling really positive about it being a new year and a new start and can't wait to get started.


----------



## Amygdala

Hi all you newbies! Welcome!!!


----------



## Amygdala

I just got a text from one of my closest friends saying that their baby no.2 has arrived, a happy and healthy baby boy. Her husband sent me a picture and he's absolutely gorgeous. Don't really feel like waiting till summer (and then another 9 months) now, I want one of my own!!!


----------



## Baby Love

Meeee! Me and my OH got married last August and I've slowly worn her down until she agreed to start TTC this summer! There's nothing I want more than to be a mommy :)


----------



## Blah11

Well I'll be TTC 1st of June :rofl: or maybe mid may depending on my cycle :) I'm already tracking my cycle lengths and CM but think im gonna buy a clearblue fertility monitor in a few months. Gonna start on the folic acid end of this month too :) Cant wait to TTC :(


----------



## Kracker

Amygdala said:


> Is anyone finding that thinking about starting a family is messing up their motivation for other things? I've always workd hard and been highly motivated to do well in my education and career. But since we decided on a ttc date I just don't seem to care. I work because I know I need to pay the mortgage but my passion's gone. Or rather it's moved to thinking about babies...
> I don't know, may be a bit of January blues in there as well. All I know is I need to find some bloody motivation.

Me!! The only motivation shown is looking at baby names and through baby sections in catalogues etc. It is a little bit obsessive atm. Anyway, 3 of my friends are expecting so I have decided to have a go at making nappy cakes for them to give me something to do that is baby related. A new kind of hobby if you like. I have also commited to baking a gluten free birthday cake for a dear friend who is going to be 50. Perhaps something like that would help and if you are busy then the time may go faster. HTH xxx:flower:


----------



## carbafe

I took my first folic acid tablet this morning :D So exciting ! Although I think we will putting of starting to try till July now rather than May. I just want to start trying now !! :)


----------



## beckyfletcher

Hi Mind if i join we wil lTTC no3 and last starting julyish looking forward to getting to know u all and sharing the up and downs of the whole progress

My name is Rebecca (becky) i've been with my hubby 10 years married for 4 a d we have 2 beautiful sons James 3 and Thomas 1 hoping for one more bubba to complete our family x


----------



## Blah11

I'm getting excited :D

Anyone else started temp tracking but not having sex on fertile days? I've just started this cycle :shrug: but I'm finding it a little confusing.


----------



## Amygdala

Hi Becky! :hi: Good to have you here, clearly you're a pro. :D Your first two are gorgeous!

I've been temp charting for 13 cycles now and find it really informative. Started (and am doing it now) for contraception but I'm sure it'll come in handy for TTC. So blah, any questions just ask and I'll try to clarify things...


----------



## zb5

Hi guys, I'm new here! I'm 27 and my husband is 30, we've been together 9 years, married for 3. We recently decided to start trying this July. I'm in a PhD program and hope to be finished by April 2011, so I figure if I finish then I will have the whole summer off to spend with the baby (plus I will keep my student health insurance until August). Besides that, my husband just started his own business so hopefully it will be off the ground by the time we have a baby.

I'm also having motivational issues because I keep obsessively thinking about babies instead of doing work! My husband has wanted to have kids for years and I just recently decided I was ready too. Now he is freaked out by how obsessed I am! Aah! Need a way to pass the time while getting all my work done...

This is my first month off the pill, we will be using condoms until July. I just started tracking my temperature because I want to make sure everything is working right :) We'll see how it goes. I'm also taking prenatal vitamins. I had been taking multivitamins "for women" before, and I don't think the prenatals are much different except there's even more folic acid.

Can't wait for July!


----------



## Blah11

Amygdala said:


> Hi Becky! :hi: Good to have you here, clearly you're a pro. :D Your first two are gorgeous!
> 
> I've been temp charting for 13 cycles now and find it really informative. Started (and am doing it now) for contraception but I'm sure it'll come in handy for TTC. So blah, any questions just ask and I'll try to clarify things...

Ah great. I'm only just a week into my cycle so I'll wait until it's over before I start to question things but how much do your temps vary? I got a 96.80, 97.33 and a 97.05 :shrug: is that normal cos on my graph the temps are spiking and dipping lots :dohh:


----------



## Amygdala

Blah - If this is your first cycle off the pill then that might explain some craziness in temperatures. Although the temps you quote aren't that crazy. Just wait for the end of the cycle and see if you can interpret it (i.e. if you have a clear low temperature phase and a clear high temperature phase). If not it may be hormones still getting back to normal or it may be that you're not measuring at the same time every day or have big differences in the amount of sleep you get? But yeah, I wouldn't worry about it in your first cycle, they'll "calm down" with time.

zb5 - Welcome! :hi: You and I seem to have quite a lot in common. I'm a PhD student myself but DH and I actually hope we'll conceive our first this summer, to be born before I write up my thesis. I'm majorly nervous about that but this way I get a lot more time with LO (few months off plus about a year part-time writing) than I would if we waited till afterwards. I have my doubts sometime but overall I think it's the right decision for us. What are you working on? Are you nervous about potentially finishing PhD while heavily pregnant? Could you extend your PhD time if you felt you needed to? And do you have plans for afterwards? Sorry for all the nosiness... :D


----------



## Blah11

I've not been on the pill for years, but I am still BFing my baby. Would that make a difference?


----------



## L005

Hi everyone! I am so excited that I get to be a part of this thread because it means we will be TTC soon! My husband and I have been together for almost three years and will be celebrating our one year marriage anniversary this June which will also be the first month that we will be TTC. 
This past year has been crazy with the wedding and we moved into our house and now all I can think about is having a baby. My husband wanted to wait at least a year for us to get settled and the wait has been difficult  So to try and help the last few months fly by we are going on vacation in April. I can't wait! It will be nice for a last vacation just the two of us. 
I went off the pill in December and although AF came as usual I am paranoid about not ovulating (my mom's sister could never have children) so I am going to start charting my BBT tomorrow (I need to get a thermometer lol!).


----------



## Amygdala

Hi! :hi:
So many new people, how nice! I'm sure the time will fly by for all of us now.

Blah, I'm not entirely sure but think the breastfeeding might have something to do with erratic temperatures. Are you up a lot during the night or get up different times in the morning? If you bf during the night it might be an idea to take your temperatures then as opposed to the morning and see if that makes them more stable?

You might find that you can still interpret them though, even if they look a bit spikey. That is, if you have "normal" length cycles back yet. If you don't because of the breastfeeding it might be difficult but as long as you're not using it for contraception that's not a big deal either. Just wait and see...


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, I'm definitely nervous about trying to finish my thesis while hugely pregnant! But I'm pretty sure I could take a little extra time afterwards if I needed to. I have my doubts sometimes too, but I think this is the best way for me. I have a couple friends who had babies during their PhD and both of them had huge motivation drops after the baby was born. One quit entirely, the other finally went back part time 1 year after her baby was born. I'm afraid of that happening to me so I want to be done or at least really close!

I'm in Physics, what about you?


----------



## Amygdala

Psychology. Yeah, I fear that drop in motivation. But I hope that I can avoid that by getting all the experimental work (which is unstructured and requires constant self-motivation) out of the way. I hope that by having a detailed time plan for writting up I can avoid motivation issues. But I guess we'll see. I'm not really sure what happens afterwards for me anyway so I'm just taking things as they come for now. Do you have plans for life after phd? Or are you going to be at home with LO for a while and then see?


----------



## Kracker

Hi all, just popped on to see how everyone is. Summer seems like such a wait!!!! I am hoping to have my coil removed next month so I can regulate my cycles and then have a better idea of ov time. We will be using condoms then. It will be very hard not to start ttc sooner, but the summer makes sense. Anyway, hope all is well xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

me me me!!!

TTC was on hold indefinate but we have had a chat and is now on for the summer. not sure exactly when but im so happy. :D


----------



## zb5

Hi everyone! It's been a busy couple of days... it has taken my mind off of being baby crazy :)

Amygdala - I think you can do it! Just keep the motivation up :) Good idea to make a detailed plan. As for after PhD... I'm not sure what I'll do but I'm kind of assuming I'll get a job. Maybe do a postdoc, maybe find a job with a company? I probably won't be a SAHM... my husband kind of wants to be a SAHD... I don't know if we could afford either so who knows!


----------



## lovehearts

i would love to be a SAHM but i dont think we will be able to afford it either. My job gives me the flexability to work at home so ill be able to do the odd day here and there but until we have a baby we cant make plans. Im hoping my mom will help out as she doesnt work and the days i need to be in work she will have bubba which is great as childcare costs will be low. Is anyone else hoping to be a SAHM? or are your partners planning on being SAHD? xx


----------



## KerryGold

Another summer bod (and I have my PhD!) It took me WAY more time than I care to remember, but even when your motivation is at its lowest ebb, don't ever give up. You WILL get there in the end and it's SO worth it!

No chance for me staying at home - Mr mortgage say NO! I hope to work a 3-day week, but I guess we will see. If DH gets a new job we may look at moving closer to the parents (both sets are currently 1h15 away) otherwise we will be totally stuck for childcare!


----------



## Amygdala

Hi Kerry! What is it you do? Is your job generally accomodating of working less hours/days? Having parents close is a great thing I think. Unfortunately ours are both far away, 2.5 hours to the nearest set. But I do have both my sisters quite close so that should help hopefully. One of them's still at uni so somewhat flexible with hours and we'll probably pay her for childcare.


----------



## Amygdala

How's everyone doing?

I've just had my rubella checked last week and thankfully I'm immune, no jab needed. :happydance: "Bloods" were fine as well, though I'm not actually sure what they check. :shrug: But whatever it was was fine. :D

Have you girls been checked for rubella yet? If you need a jab you should wait for 3 months before ttc so now's the time!


----------



## beccad

Hi girls, good to read about what you're all up to! I've just had my 30th birthday (Dec last year). DH and I have been married for nearly 2 years (anniversary in May) and we're TTCing from July/August this year :happydance: I'm so excited! I want to lose a bit of weight first (I'm a touch heavy at the moment) and I want to get a bit healthier becuase my eating isn't as good as it could be.

Bought some folic acid the other day, so will start taking that ASAP, when I remember :blush: I also need to get my rubella immunity checked, but I've heard it's a blood test so I'm really worried about that as I nearly passed out the last time I had blood taken, about six months ago. My veins aren't great so the nurse ended up taking blood from a little vein that runs over the bone on the inside of my wrist. I think it was possibly the most painful thing I've ever experienced!


----------



## Amygdala

beccad said:


> Bought some folic acid the other day, so will start taking that ASAP, when I remember :blush: I also need to get my rubella immunity checked, but I've heard it's a blood test so I'm really worried about that as I nearly passed out the last time I had blood taken, about six months ago. My veins aren't great so the nurse ended up taking blood from a little vein that runs over the bone on the inside of my wrist. I think it was possibly the most painful thing I've ever experienced!

I hear you! It took 3 people and 6 trials to get blood out of me. But rubella's really important and the sooner you can get it checked the better, in case you need a booster. Might be worth getting some general blood tests done at the same time?


----------



## carbafe

I think I just had an MMR jag last year before we went on holiday so should be fine. I have been taking my folic acid for a few weeks now but an a bit confused. I ready the long tread on here just it has just made me more confused. My pack says 400 µg (which is 200% of RDA but then lots of people have said this isn't enough so i don't understand why is 200% if its no where near what you need. I have been taking two tablets a day with make it 800 µg which people in America seem to be able to buy over the counter. Other people said you can take up to 1000µg but people are warning about Vitamin B deficiencies so I am scared to take to much. What I dont understand is if we should be taking more why don't they sell the tablets in larger sizes. I am so confused ! Some days i take 1 tablet and some days 2. Any advice please ??


----------



## Amygdala

Advice varies. In the UK, the general advice is that pregnant women should get 600µg (it's assumed that you get 200µg from food, so you'd supplement 400µg). For non-pregnant people, the RDA is 200µg, that's what the 200% on your pack refers to.

In other countries, they advise higher doses. The US might be 800µg I think? Some European countries recommend that amount as well. All the research indicates that you can take up to 1000µg (=1mg) without worrying about side-effects such as the masking of vitamin B deficiencies. In cases of family history of spina bifida or other concerns, a doctor may prescribe up to 5mg but this high dose should only be taken under medical supervision.

Long story short: I'm taking 800µg but I think anything between 400 and 1000µg is safe if there is no medical history to warrant a higher dose.


----------



## Amygdala

Hey all! I think there's a few new wtters for summer now?

I'm having a phase of overthinking things at the moment. For the past few cycles I've tried to predict when exactly I'll ovulate in June to know whether we can ttc then or need to wait till July. :rofl: I need to concentrate on other things, I really do..


----------



## beccad

Amygdala said:


> Hey all! I think there's a few new wtters for summer now?
> 
> I'm having a phase of overthinking things at the moment. For the past few cycles I've tried to predict when exactly I'll ovulate in June to know whether we can ttc then or need to wait till July. :rofl: I need to concentrate on other things, I really do..

:dohh: LOL I did have a little lookie at that too yesterday because we're going to Australia in June/July and I wanted to see when my cycles are going to be whilst we're away :wacko:


----------



## zb5

I have been thinking about that too because I really want to take a vacation the first month we TTC. I think it will be very romantic. But I think for us the most reasonable option is to not plan anything until closer to the time and then just take a short trip somewhere nearby when the time comes. That will be easier to plan around my cycle and should be cheaper! I'm in California so there are plenty of nice road trips.

On the other hand my husband and I would really like to go to the Caribbean... not sure if that's a reasonable plan though!


----------



## mbara

I'm in!!! :happydance: Hubby and I finally decided to start TTC this summer, I'm getting off my BCP in May, which is conveniently when I'm supposed to be seeing my obgyn for my yearly checkup...Let's see, my name is Monica. Hubby and I have been together since high school He's 27yo, I'll be 25 in March. We have 1 wonderful 6yo daughter now. We got pregnant young and I've been waiting to finish nursing school and invest some time at my new place before getting preggers. I'm soooo excited to finally have the green light this summer!


----------



## Aquarius24

hello fellow wtters! Im also in...me and my hubby got married Jan 09 and had our first child, sofya rose in July last year, we are WTT until summer this year to get straight with money and stuff. Cant wait to try again, it took nearly a year last time so really we should start trying now but you never know it may happen quicker this time!! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## MommaBearK

I am 26 and WTT until late summer 2010. I am SO ready to be a Mommy and have an amazing OH who will be a fabulous Daddy :) I am educating myself as much as possible - being in the science field it is challenging to see all of the advice and the pros and cons that exist. I think all I can do is take care of myself and be optimistic.


----------



## Amygdala

Welcome! What field are you in then? Do you work as a researcher?
I think there's very few absolute facts about ttc (apart from rubella and folic acid I can't think of any). I'm also trying to get clued up but in the end I think it's important to relax and just enjoy the ride. :D


----------



## kiina123

Hi everyone, I have just joined today!
Can I join you too?:D
Me and my fiancé are planning to TTC in 
June/July 2010.
Ive been on Cerazette for about 3 years 
and never had any problems but after that I have seen some 
horror stories about them I am starting to wonder 
if I should come off them now to get my 
cycle back to normal? Of course we would have to use 
other contraceptives but it would 
maybe be worth it!?!? 
Anyone else in the same position?


----------



## Amygdala

Welcome!!! I was on Cerazette for a few years a while back but was on a different pill before I came off last year. But yeah, after having heard and read a lot of stories about Cerazette I'd probably say come off it now. How bad would it be if you got pregnant now? I'm using temperature charting and Persona plus condoms on my fertile days and so far it has worked well (for just over a year now). Plus it helps you get to know your body for ttc in a few months.


----------



## babybump2010

Hi :hi: Welcome to bnb!!! 
I am on Cerazette at the moment and have been for about 4-5 years. We are planning on TTC in august but I am not planning on coming off my pill till probably July. 
It is personal choice tho and as Amygdala says it will give you time to get to know your cycles if you come off now. 
:flower:


----------



## saraheileen

Hi I was wondering if I could join the forum?

My name is sarah and I am wtt in June 2010. 

To cut a long story short me and my partner have had three cycles of IVF which were unfortunately unsuccessful :-( We needed this treatment as my partner is on medication that is a type of chemotherapy for a blood disorder. After the failed IVF cycles we went to see his consultant who agreed that he could be transferred onto another drug that should not cause any problems if we concieve. We have now started the new treatment but we have to wait three months for the old mecication to come out of his system. 

hope everyone is well and look forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## Amygdala

Hi Sarah and welcome! :hi:
Sounds like you've had quite a long journey, IVF must have been hard. But fingers crossed ttc naturally will be quicker and more enjoyable for you! :winkwink:
Not too long to go for any of us now. :happydance:

How's everyone passing the time? I've just bought proper pre-conception vitamins (despite the fact that I think they're pointless and just a way to make money out of people's insecurities and you could just take FA and a good multivit without vitamin A:haha: but then they were 3 for 2... :blush:). I'll start taking them in April or May and if we're reeeeeaaaally lucky I might not need to buy any more. :thumbup:

I'm also totally obsessing about how to tell people when the times comes. I can't wait. It'll be the first grandchild/niece or nephew for both sides of the family and everyone's going to be soooo excited. :happydance: Goodness, I think I'm having an extra-broody day today...


----------



## mbara

I'm on my 3rd month of taking a prenatal, just an over the counter one. I wanted to start a daily mvi anyway so I decided to start them to make me feel like the time is getting closer. Anything to take me one step closer to summer! I work nights so right now I'm in the transition of moving to day shift...cross fingers they'll give it to me soon! Can't do night shift with a brand new baby in the house!


----------



## lesleyannm

Hiya, im also going for june 2010, im 29 and have been married to my busband (34) for nearly 8 years now. We already have two boys, Jake 6 (7 in Aug) and Joshua 4 (5 in Oct). I never actually thought we would go for number 3, as we always talked about having two and i must admit im a little nervoes going for no 3. There was only 27 months difference between the boys and it was bloody hard work lol as hubby is also in the army and not always here, hence probably why im a little nervoes this time round BUT there will be nearly 8 years difference between Jake and the baby (hopefully) which is why i want to wait till the summer so will probably be completely different this time round lol!!! Anyway be nice to meet some nice girlys on here.......Lesley-Ann (LA) xx:happydance:


----------



## SazzleR

Hi everyone

I'm new to B&B site. Just joined today in fact! 

I've been marrried since Dec & hubby & I will be TTC from Aug this year when we'll be going on our honeymoon! We're both teachers & wanted to away for 3 weeks so it had to be in the summer hols. 

TTC is starting to seem a little more real as on Wed I booked an appointment to have my Implanon removed next week! I've been researching how long it's taken people to conceive after Implanon & we've decided I'll have it removed early (it would've had to come out in June anyway as that would be 3 years) so can figure out my periods before we TTC. So it'll be condoms for a few months unfortunately! Can't get pregnant before our honeymoon as we're going to Disney so rides would be a no go which would be rubbish!

So for another 5 months I'll have to curb my broodiness by cuddling our brand new niece (only 5 days old!). 

xxx


----------



## beccad

SazzleR said:


> So for another 5 months I'll have to curb my broodiness by cuddling our brand new niece (only 5 days old!).
> 
> xxx

Good luck with that - cuddling babies only serves to make me more broody :rotfl:

Welcome to the site :hugs:


----------



## nona81

Me too! I'm Fiona, 28 years old. Been with the OH for 9 years, married for 3 months (it took a lot of nagging!) So couldn't believe how quickly he came round to the idea of TTC!
Just taken my very first folic acid tablet today. I have an implanon implant, I'm having it taken out in May, so fingers crossed BFP will not be far behind! Very excited, I can't wait!

Also, I just started a PhD and my hubby is 2 years into his. So I am fully expecting to have a complete nervous breakdown some time in the next year. Probably crazy ttc but I get really angry when other people get knocked up, my hormones won't let me wait another 3 years!


----------



## Kracker

Hi girlies new and old. Just popped on to see how everyone is doing. Hope everyone is ok and the wait isn't too hard xx


----------



## mbara

The wait stinks! Has anyone read what to expect before you're expecting? Would u recommend it?


----------



## beccad

I've not read any books yet - feels like it would be tempting fate to buy books about conception or pregnancy lol


----------



## babybump2010

mbara said:


> The wait stinks! Has anyone read what to expect before you're expecting? Would u recommend it?

I am in the process pf reading this book and would 100% recomend it. I think it of brilliant!!! 
I am making notes as i read it so I can go back to them aswell!! 

Only 3 Months till the summer now!!
When are you moving over to TTC mbara??


----------



## mbara

Thanks babybump 2010! I'll go out and get it next time I'm around the book store. I guess I'm going to move over to ttc when I get off my pills in May,although my dream is to get pregnant in July/august


----------



## babybump2010

mbara said:


> Thanks babybump 2010! I'll go out and get it next time I'm around the book store. I guess I'm going to move over to ttc when I get off my pills in May,although my dream is to get pregnant in July/august

:) Loads of :dust: for July :) I am coming off BCP after our wedding in July so would love to get pregnant by christmas!!


----------



## L005

Hey! I noticed someone mentioned what to read. I would not recommend What To Expect When Your Expecting. Read something that is evidence based and is based on the SOGC (Society of Obstetricians and Gynecologists of Canada) or eqivalent guidelines. That way you are really getting the facts :)


----------



## mbara

Almost mid march ladies!!! Time is flying!


----------



## jms895

Hello ladies!! I am TTC this year, not sure when but not preventing really. Sooooo broody!! Cant wait for another! How is everyone doing? Good luck xx


----------



## Amygdala

Aaaaah I don't want to wait another three months. I was looking after my friend's two-year old this week and we both had the best time. Add in people constantly saying how good I was with her and when was I planning on having my own and you've got yourself a VERY broody me. But we're waiting for good reasons so I'll just have to control myself. :D Not easy though...


----------



## mbara

i know i think the closer it comes, the harder it is to wait!


----------



## beccad

L005 said:


> Hey! I noticed someone mentioned what to read. I would not recommend What To Expect When Your Expecting. Read something that is evidence based and is based on the SOGC (Society of Obstetricians and Gynecologists of Canada) or eqivalent guidelines. That way you are really getting the facts :)

These books aren't meant to be a medical guide, more of a guide to the ups and downs, feelings, general pregnancy stuff and they don't purport to be anything else. Doctors and midwives are there for the facts :thumbup:


----------



## zb5

Hi guys,

Just had my rubella immunity test on Friday so I'm waiting for the results.

We've told very few people of our plans but I just told one of my very close friends because she is planning her wedding around the time I'm hoping to give birth (spring/summer 2011) and I figured I should let her know. I said, "okay, don't tell anyone cause it's a secret!" She said, "Speaking of secrets, guess who's pregnant but no one knows yet!" One of our friends is pregnant with identical twins!

Aaaugh!! She thought it was hilarious and I see the humor, but I'm not super confident about my "secret" at this point. But very happy for my friend with twins :)

Oh, and I haven't gotten any books yet, except "Taking Charge of your Fertility". Focusing on the first step I guess and don't want to get ahead of myself :)


----------



## Amygdala

Argh, well here's hoping that she keeps your secret more sucessfully! 
I haven't read any preconception books either (apart from Taking Charge of your Fertility, which I use for contraception and absolutely love!). I'm wondering how useful they can be, provided there are no medical reasons for expecting problems? I am reading baby and toddler books though. :blush: But I figure I might as well learn more while I've got some actual spare time.


----------



## zb5

Yes, I hope so! I guess it's not the end of the world if people know, I just don't want everyone to be asking me about it if it turns out to take longer than planned.

Definitely haven't looked at any baby or toddler books yet. Which ones are you reading?


----------



## Amygdala

Just noticed the number on my ticker! :happydance:

How's everyone doing? I've just had a very long but very productive week at work which makes me feel a LOT better about ttc in the summer. Provided we don't take too much time practicing and I'll have an easy pregnancy, baby and work should work together alright now. 

I've also booked a check-up with my gynaecologist for the week after next. Here's hoping that she'll proof more helpful than my gp (who didn't even want to check my rubella :growlmad:). I'm getting excited now. :blush: Probably partly because DH keeps telling me how much fun ttc is going to be. :haha:


----------



## mbara

Getting harder and harder to wait. I started looking at maternity clothes yesterday and they have really nice stuff on clearance for next season... I'm so tempted to buy them and put it away. I like to think of it as saving money on those expensive clothes. Dh thinks I'm going to jinx things. Opinions?


----------



## Amygdala

Well I'm not superstitious and don't believe in things being "jinxed". But I do think you'd be putting extra pressure on yourself to conceive and conceive quickly, so I'd probably hold off if it was me. But if you think looking at the stuff won't upset you if ttc should take longer (or if god forbid you should get pregnant but not get as far as being able to wear maternity clothes) then why not. You would probably save a few pounds in the long run and it wouldn't be as much expense at one time.


----------



## mbara

thanks for your opinion! Ideally, I'd love to get pregnant this summer but I wouldn't be super devastated if it didn't happen right away. I look at it as more time to pay off bills and save money. I think I might invest in it. I like buying things slowly so that when the time comes, its not one huge hit at once.


----------



## Dinah

Hi girls hope I'm ok to jump on in here!

I'm 27, DH is 30. We've been together 10 years and married for almost three. I've been wanting children for a long time but DH only felt ready about 18mths or so ago. We've been planning for the last year to start TTC in April but now I think we have to delay due to a bunch of little things and I'm feeling a bit down about it. 

Hoping chatting to girls with a similar wait will cheer me up! I know its not long in the grand scheme of things!

Anyway nice to meet you all and good luck to everyone!
Dinah


----------



## Damita

Welcome to the summer buns :)


----------



## Damita

Dinah said:


> Hi girls hope I'm ok to jump on in here!
> 
> I'm 27, DH is 30. We've been together 10 years and married for almost three. I've been wanting children for a long time but DH only felt ready about 18mths or so ago. We've been planning for the last year to start TTC in April but now I think we have to delay due to a bunch of little things and I'm feeling a bit down about it.
> 
> Hoping chatting to girls with a similar wait will cheer me up! I know its not long in the grand scheme of things!
> 
> Anyway nice to meet you all and good luck to everyone!
> Dinah

Just looked at our tickers looks like we are trying at the same time, a day apart :happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

Damita just inspired me there: Seeing as we're getting close now, should we have a list of when everyone's moving to ttc? Might be nice to see who's likely to go together?
I'll start:

Amygdala - 21st June


----------



## mbara

After my period in June, whenever that may be. Looks like end of June


----------



## BradysMum

Hi ladies hope its ok if I jump in!

A little about us, we are New Zealanders living in England, although we are seriously considering going back! We have been together for 9 years, married for 5. We are both 27, 28 this year. Anyway, we have 2 beautiful sons, Brady is 23 months and Jacob is 1 month old today! Now we didn't have trouble as such TTC, compared to some women it was nothing. It took us 9 months to conceive Brady and 6 months to conceive Jacob. We really want at least one more child, we are both from big families. We don't want a huge gap between our children, I like the gap we have, and would like another gap about the same. But if it takes us as long as last time then we would want to start trying this summer so that works out. 

I feel bad about it because as much as I really want to just focus on the 2 boys I have, I just don't feel our family is complete and if it takes us longer this time then I will kick myself for not trying earlier. So Yes, once Jacob hits 6 months, which is August, then we are going to start trying again.


----------



## SoInLove

Summer 2010 sounds perfect. I'll have gone on my holiday with my gorgeous boyfriend, and we'll be very relaxed afterwards I hope, which I suspect adds to the chances of getting pregnant. :D. Fingers crossed eh, girls. 

xxx


----------



## mbara

Just booked my vacation to Florida in August. Maybe we'll come back with souvenir


----------



## zb5

We'll be starting July 15 (or whenever it is after then that I ovulate). July 15 is our 4 year wedding anniversary and we ideally would like an April/May baby.


----------



## Dinah

Morning

I'm feeling a bit bemused today at some of the terms over in TTC. I've been looking up about the luteal phase etc! I'm so clueless lol!! Better get learning before my TTC time comes :)

- Dinah


----------



## angel1990

can i join?>>> hopefully start around end of may, start of jume we wll start trying!

im lucy, 19, been with craig (28) for 3 years this november, have a 8 year old stepdaughter amy and i have wanted a baby for ages now!
so exited to start trying!!!


----------



## carbafe

:D Feeling so excited tonight. Hubby and I have been talking about TTC this year and I suggested the summer and he seemed keen but we didn't officially set it as starting to TTC. Today I sent him a wee email saying I have been looking at dates and getting excited can you guess what for ??? When I got home we officially decided that I will come off of the pill just before we go on holiday on 30th June !!! :) That means I have the last week of this pill packet and then 3 packets to go :D


----------



## mbara

I'm planning on getting off my pills at end of may I hope my body behaves and allows us to get pregnant within a few months


----------



## beccad

carbafe said:


> :D Feeling so excited tonight. Hubby and I have been talking about TTC this year and I suggested the summer and he seemed keen but we didn't officially set it as starting to TTC. Today I sent him a wee email saying I have been looking at dates and getting excited can you guess what for ??? When I got home we officially decided that I will come off of the pill just before we go on holiday on 30th June !!! :) That means I have the last week of this pill packet and then 3 packets to go :D

We're starting around then too. We're going to Australia on 24th June, for a month, and my period is due around then (not that I've been checking out the dates or anything :blush: ) so we're going for it shortly after that...


----------



## carbafe

beccad said:


> carbafe said:
> 
> 
> :D Feeling so excited tonight. Hubby and I have been talking about TTC this year and I suggested the summer and he seemed keen but we didn't officially set it as starting to TTC. Today I sent him a wee email saying I have been looking at dates and getting excited can you guess what for ??? When I got home we officially decided that I will come off of the pill just before we go on holiday on 30th June !!! :) That means I have the last week of this pill packet and then 3 packets to go :D
> 
> We're starting around then too. We're going to Australia on 24th June, for a month, and my period is due around then (not that I've been checking out the dates or anything :blush: ) so we're going for it shortly after that...Click to expand...

:) We can be TTC buddies lol :baby: I spent a good hour at work yesterday working out when I would be finished each pill packet and when the baby would be born if I became pregnant in any of the following months lol I then ended up working out when we would be able to tell everyone .... Then I thought my god woman have some self control and get back to work hahah :)


----------



## CapitalChick

Hi everyone!
We're planning to TTC in June/July of this year. In the mean time, I'm really focussing on losing weight. I'd love to drop 25-30 pounds before we start trying. Wish me luck!! I'm so excited to try again. I think about it every day. 
I pray it doesn't take me as long to conceive this time!!


----------



## Amygdala

Hi CapitalChick! :hi:

How's everyone doing? I'm getting sooooooooo excited when I look at my ticker. I can't wait! Is anyone else getting their homes ready for baby yet? We're not working on a nursery or anything yet but we've got LOADS to prepare and change in the garden before I get pregnant (as some of it is quite hard work). And everytime we're outside working on something it makes me think of in a few years time, when the kds will be running around the garden. :D


----------



## Ley

HI everyone, I'm a newbie to this thread. Me and hubby have 2 girls aged 2 and 3 and we will be ttc no3 in late June.
Can't wait!


----------



## mbara

It's almost April ladies!!! Just a couple more months to go!!!


----------



## beckyfletcher

Hi Ladies

We have finally decided to come of the pill this month (packet) and TTC june after my sisters wedding in the mean time on a mission to shift weight lost nearly a stone want another stone :)

i have 2 gorgrous boys aged 3 and 1


----------



## Dinah

Hi again

We sorted our finances planning htis morning and settled on June for TTC! W00t!

Updated my ticker and OMG its so soon :D

- Dinah


----------



## beckyfletcher

Dinah said:


> Hi again
> 
> We sorted our finances planning htis morning and settled on June for TTC! W00t!
> 
> Updated my ticker and OMG its so soon :D
> 
> - Dinah

Looks like we will be TTC buddies then :)


----------



## Ley

Morning ladies (or evening or night depending on where you are)

Is anyone TTC around the end of June beginning of July? We are hoping to start TTC when we go on holiday on June 25th.


----------



## plutosblue

Does September count as summer? :blush: 

If so I'm in! I am Rachel, 22 and OH is 21 TTC after our wedding September 11th, (we are after a honeymoon baby although I am sure I will cave and go NTNP August..)

Got off the pill last July and waiting for my body to wake up :haha: since it seems to be asleep.


----------



## Dinah

beckyfletcher said:


> Looks like we will be TTC buddies then :)

Yay! :happydance:

aww your two little boys look gorgeous :) are you hoping for a girl this time?

Roll on end of June!!!

- Dinah


----------



## Dinah

Ley said:


> Morning ladies (or evening or night depending on where you are)
> 
> Is anyone TTC around the end of June beginning of July? We are hoping to start TTC when we go on holiday on June 25th.


Meeee! We will probably start NTNP at the start of June but I believe I'll be ovulating around 23rd :) (tho that may change once FF starts analysing my temp data which I've only been doing for about a week thus far)

- Dinah


----------



## beckyfletcher

Dinah said:


> beckyfletcher said:
> 
> 
> Looks like we will be TTC buddies then :)
> 
> Yay! :happydance:
> 
> aww your two little boys look gorgeous :) are you hoping for a girl this time?
> 
> Roll on end of June!!!
> 
> - DinahClick to expand...

Girl would be nice but boy would be fine too :winkwink:

Ley - me starting in june just gotot try and stop myself TTC bfore then lol


----------



## Amygdala

Is anyone else finding it really hard to not tell people about their ttc plans? We've only told a few very close friends and don't want our parents to know until we're past 12 weeks. But I'm finding it sooooooooo hard to keep it to myself. Especially when people ask "What's new?". I so want to say "I've got my check-up next week and i'm about to start proper pre-natals and we've thought of another girls name we like..." but all I can say is "not much really". :shrug:


----------



## plutosblue

I have told everyone at work my plans, even my managers :shrug: I am just one of those people who can't keep it to themselves, I always say when I am pregnant I won't tell anyone until the 12 week scan but :wacko: I don't think I will be able to hold out, I may tell a few close friends and my mum just to get my fix and then wait for the 12 weeks before telling anyone else. :haha: My plan is, if I fall in September time, the scan will be around Christmas, so I would pop a photo in peoples presents.. probably wont work out that way but.. :kiss: we can dream!!


----------



## Dinah

I'm well superstitious so I haven't really told very many people. I was getting very frustrated about a situation at work with my boss and let slip to a good friend there about it and my neighbour knows we want to try soon (she has an 18mth old and they are moving house so I asked her what I would do with all my pregnancy questions lol!)

We haven't told any family members at all nor any other friends.

I've been wondering about this 12wk thing. I can't imagine not telling my parents/ILs as soon as we know which will be about say 4 wks or so right? But then I worry that will jinx things and, oh I don't know! 

- Dinah


----------



## DJ987

Ley said:


> Morning ladies (or evening or night depending on where you are)
> 
> Is anyone TTC around the end of June beginning of July? We are hoping to start TTC when we go on holiday on June 25th.

Hi ladies :) hope you are all well. Please can I join? We have changed our TTC date from July 2011 to June 2010!! OH wanted to try sooner and he already knew I did so we settled on trying the cycle that begins 19th June with me OVing around 1st July! I'm so excited! OH told his grandparents yesterday, we are trying not to tell everyone but we are so excited it's really difficult! Xxx


----------



## amylk87

hope to be trying in summer... not been on here for a while!!


----------



## Dinah

OMG DJ!! LOL at the moment I think I'll be OVing on 1st July as well :D

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to getting started!!!
Dinah


----------



## DJ987

Dinah said:


> OMG DJ!! LOL at the moment I think I'll be OVing on 1st July as well :D
> 
> Hope everyone is well and looking forward to getting started!!!
> Dinah

Omg lol, how crazy is that?! We might be bump buddies yet!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dinah

FX!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi ladies, mind if I join?

A bit about me... I've been with DH for 8 years, married for 1 year. We met in highschool, graduated and moved into an apartment together, and then got married 4 years after that. We were putting off TTC until after we got married and bought our first (little!) home together, so we could get all settled in before starting our family. I work as a Professional Body Piercer, and DH is an Electrician.

I went off BCP's around 10/09 after being on them for 7 years. Surprisingly, my cycle regulated itself immeadiately, and I got my first AF right when I was supposed to! I knew that TTC time was coming up, and I wanted to give my body plenty of time to regulate itself after coming off of being on BCP's for so long, but turns out I didn't need it :happydance: !

After I went off BCP's, I got asked to be the MOH in my friends wedding, which is going to be at the beginning of this October. I accepted, which threw off the TTC plans a bit! I didn't want to be hugely pregnant for her wedding, but it is getting harder and HARDER to keep waiting, knowing that it is the only thing holding us back at this point :shrug: !

The only other setback was getting decent health insurance... my job doesn't offer it as there are only 5 employees in the company, and getting on DH's plan through his job was a financial NIGHTMARE (thankfully the boss pays the insurance for all 3 of his employees). Just this morning, however, I was accepted into a great healthcare plan with decent materity coverage for an ok price... not cheap, unfortunately, but managable. So, the wedding is the only thing standing in our way at this point! I love her to death but grr :dohh: !!

Since her wedding is in early October, we plan on starting to try when I ovulate at the end of July, provided my cycle stays consistant! I have been taking folic acid (600 mcg) since the end of March, so I'll have a good 4 months of that under my belt when we start trying. :thumbup:

I have been getting all sorts of things together for when TTC time rolls around... Preseed, Softcups, OPK sticks, all kinds of HPT's. :blush: We are both hoping to have a spring baby in 2011, so I am trying to be as prepared as possible when we start TTC.

Well, I really got on a roll there... :blush: sorry so long! I just cannot WAIT to get started and get that :bfp: !! Come on July :happydance: !!!


----------



## beckyfletcher

welcome sweetpea :) sounds like your well and truly ready it's a wedding in june (my Sis) thats made us wait so know how your feeling, I've just come of BCP only been on it around 12 months so hoping my body isn't too screwed but hey wil see xx Hope you get your spring bubba.

Dinah and DJ not sure when i'm O not sure what cycles are gonna be like before BCP they ranged from between 32-39 days with O anywhere from 14-21 so wil be intresting

Have ordered my OPK's which should arrive anyday but omg how am i goingto wait lol


----------



## DJ987

beckyfletcher said:


> welcome sweetpea :) sounds like your well and truly ready it's a wedding in june (my Sis) thats made us wait so know how your feeling, I've just come of BCP only been on it around 12 months so hoping my body isn't too screwed but hey wil see xx Hope you get your spring bubba.
> 
> Dinah and DJ not sure when i'm O not sure what cycles are gonna be like before BCP they ranged from between 32-39 days with O anywhere from 14-21 so wil be intresting
> 
> Have ordered my OPK's which should arrive anyday but omg how am i goingto wait lol

I need to order my OPKs where did you order yours from? Can't believe how fast my ticker is going down, wish it would go faster though I want to start now!!! Lol :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Becky - thanks! GL to you getting back on track with your cycles quickly!

I have no idea how I am going to wait either with all these things sitting around...

DJ - I got mine from Amazon... there were a few diff types and decent prices, just search around a little for the best deal.


----------



## DJ987

ooSweetPea said:


> Becky - thanks! GL to you getting back on track with your cycles quickly!
> 
> I have no idea how I am going to wait either with all these things sitting around...
> 
> DJ - I got mine from Amazon... there were a few diff types and decent prices, just search around a little for the best deal.

Thanks! I'll look on my dinner break! Welcome to the group by the way, I only just joined in myself as we only changed our date about a week ago!! xx


----------



## beckyfletcher

i get mine off ebay just cheapies but always worked in the past from fertilityplan the sellers called let me know if you want the link x


----------



## DJ987

beckyfletcher said:


> i get mine off ebay just cheapies but always worked in the past from fertilityplan the sellers called let me know if you want the link x

Ooh yes can I have the link please then I can have a look about can't I! :):flower:


----------



## Damita

Morning everyone and welcome to the newcomers :wave: How is everyone? We have nice weather here, still having issues with my horrible neighbours, screaming at us for calling the council over their noise!


----------



## beckyfletcher

Damita said:


> Morning everyone and welcome to the newcomers :wave: How is everyone? We have nice weather here, still having issues with my horrible neighbours, screaming at us for calling the council over their noise!

Hope issues are resolved not fun xxxxx

Well item number for opk's i use off ebay is 140368210976

is anyone else finding it sooooooo hard to wait i so wantot get started lol


----------



## DJ987

Thanks Becky. I'll look in a bit then! Yes I'm having real issues with waiting now, I'm worse now than before we changed our date! I'm so impatient I just want to get going!! xx


----------



## beckyfletcher

another gorgeous day here off to the park i think :)


----------



## Damita

Tell me about it I just want to get started now ;) Good luck to you all not long now :thumbup:


----------



## Amygdala

Not quite as nice here but I hear the weekend will be gorgeous. I find waiting extra hard as well but then I have a stressful day at work (like today) and I wonder if I'm crazy to consider dealing with that AND pregnancy at the same time. Watch this space...


----------



## ooSweetPea

I feel like time is literally dragging. Originally we were going to wait until the end of Sept, then it changed to end of August, and now it's changed to end of July! Everytime it gets moved closer though, it feels in my head like it gets further away... gr. Can't move it any closer now though because insurance officially kicks in maternity wise June 15th, AND for my friends wedding I don't want to be too preg! ARGH!!


----------



## beckyfletcher

sweetpea will soon be here :)

Lovely weather again here off trampoling with my eldest James then i think were going to the park for a picnic :)


----------



## zb5

Last month I couldn't stand waiting any more and my hubby took me out on a nice date, so we decided to risk it and go unprotected for one night... then in the meantime my work got really stressful and I started thinking, "why on earth did i do that!". Anyways, I was very relieved to get my period. Now I think I will find it easier to wait! July it is.


----------



## Dinah

Can't wait either over here lol!! But I keep telling myself time is really flying so before I know it, June will be here and then I'll feel all unprepared lol!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Just over two months now (for us)! It's another lovely day here and I can't help imagining what it'd be like if LO was here and running around the garden. :)

Is anyone else crazy enough to be thinking about names already? We know our boys name (after DH's grandad who sadly passed away 2 years ago). But for girls we're changing our minds daily. At the moment, the top three are: Emilia, Elena and Helena. Will probably be something else tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## DJ987

Yeh we are thinking of names already!! We too already have a boys name picked out, but we keep disagreeing and changing our minds over girls names! It's quite funny really. Just over 2 months for us too, sooo excited!! :D xx


----------



## mbara

Only one month of bcp left! Seems like it's coming to reality now! All systems go in July!


----------



## Bubblebaby

Me too! I will be 36 in August, but my dd will only be 1 in November, and I am really enjoying her so much that I hope that I am not starting too early and will then potentially miss the time with her because I will be so tired.... I also had 2 miscarriages and a ruptured eptopic pregnancy before she arrived, and am so nervous of that emotional roller coaster again...... Any thoughts??


----------



## DJ987

Why are OHs so confusing!!? Now mine says he wants to start right away! This would mean if we got pregnant first cycle like we did before (doubt we will be as lucky again) I'd be 16 weeks by time we go on hol, or if second cycle I'd be 12. Then OH says we would stop one cycle and then start again on original one so we'd be able to test on holiday! I just don't know what to do?! Xx


----------



## beckyfletcher

DJ go for it i would if my OH said lets start lol


----------



## zb5

Oooh, what are you going to do? Mine has wanted to start for a while but I'm the one who's not ready yet. But sometimes he's so cute and convincing, it's so tempting...


----------



## carbafe

I ordered "What to expect when your expecting" from Amazon yesterday :) I said to Hubby should I get it and he said no not yet and then I looked sad and he said well if you want to get it then lol He then said that once we are pregnant he is allowed to tell everyone how I have been on the forums and buying the books before we even started :)  He likes to wind me up ! 

DJ987 one of the reasons we are waiting till the summer is so I wasn't pregnant when we go on holiday at the end of April and June. I was just worried I would be sick and not enjoy holiday (and on the plane :S) and maybe be tired (first holiday is NY :) so will be walking lots) Although I guess if you will be further on you would be over sickness etc Other thing I was worried about was bugs etc making me ill.


----------



## Dinah

Oh DJ go for it if you both want it :D But don't forget us still sitting here in WTT!


----------



## DJ987

We are going to wait until June still! Had my sensible head on and said that I really don't want to be worried on holiday! Especially as we are going to Egypt not sure what the healthcare is like there! So the wait is on! X


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi ladies! Just joined this forum today! We are going to start TTC in June! Hurrah! Been together just over 2 yrs and getting married in July. We were going to wait until after the big day, but I am soooo impatient to start trying. Only thing stopping us is the thought my wedding dress won't fit if we start next month and get lucky first time around! I'm 34 so trying to ignore all the stuff that seems to be everywhere about women in their 30s, and h2b is 38. Both really keen to be mummy and daddy. 

So in the meantime i'm taking all the pregnacare vits and fish oils and trying to loose a few pounds. Even got h2b on the male pre-conception vits!! It's hard trying to find a balance about being all relaxed and happy about it, and hoping like mad it all goes to plan! 

Baby dust to all of us as we move into summer!!

XXX


----------



## HippieJess

Hi all! I am also planning on TTC in June or July. DH & I got married roughly 7 months ago and I've been ready since before we got married! In the past 2 weeks, DH has started talking about TTC (but he's a libra so I wouldn't be surprised if he changed his mind). :haha:
I've been off birth control since February and began charting at the same time, so all systems are go for me. :winkwink:
I do have one question though.
Do all women need to be tested for Ruebella before TTC? I went to a pre-conception appt with my gyn but she never brought this up.

Thanks!
Jess


----------



## beckyfletcher

HippieJess said:


> Hi all! I am also planning on TTC in June or July. DH & I got married roughly 7 months ago and I've been ready since before we got married! In the past 2 weeks, DH has started talking about TTC (but he's a libra so I wouldn't be surprised if he changed his mind). :haha:
> I've been off birth control since February and began charting at the same time, so all systems are go for me. :winkwink:
> I do have one question though.
> Do all women need to be tested for Ruebella before TTC? I went to a pre-conception appt with my gyn but she never brought this up.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jess

Jess not sure where you are based here in the UK we have a blood test once pg to check against rubella protection :)

oh i'm getting excited and dying to start lol

looks like a nice day here off to soft play with boys then a family fun day later


----------



## DJ987

I'm also getting excited and dying to start! I know deep down it wasn't right to start now, but the baby crazy side of me just says oh come on woman just go for it!! Can't wait fe my ticker to go under 2 months!! :D


----------



## Amygdala

beckyfletcher said:


> HippieJess said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I am also planning on TTC in June or July. DH & I got married roughly 7 months ago and I've been ready since before we got married! In the past 2 weeks, DH has started talking about TTC (but he's a libra so I wouldn't be surprised if he changed his mind). :haha:
> I've been off birth control since February and began charting at the same time, so all systems are go for me. :winkwink:
> I do have one question though.
> Do all women need to be tested for Ruebella before TTC? I went to a pre-conception appt with my gyn but she never brought this up.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jess
> 
> Jess not sure where you are based here in the UK we have a blood test once pg to check against rubella protection :)
> 
> oh i'm getting excited and dying to start lol
> 
> looks like a nice day here off to soft play with boys then a family fun day laterClick to expand...

You should really insist on a test BEFORE you get pregnant. If you're not immune they can give you a jab and you'll be safe within a month. If they don't test you until you're pregnant and you're not immune then they can't do anything except say "try not to catch rubella". Its a simple blood test and catching rubella in pregnancy can have devastating consequences so there really is NO reason (apart from money for the NHS) to not do it before TTC. A lot of girls on here have been tested by their GP. Ask for it and if they say they'll "do it later" insist they do it now.


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Amygdala, that's really useful to know. I had heard about this before and when I saw my GP a few months ago about something else, asked him if I needed to get checked for rubella before TTC. He said as long as i had my jab at school (when I was about 13yrs old if i remember) then I should be fine and no need for a booster. 

Have you ever heard of anyone who had the jab when younger not having immunity? Would be good to know!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Dinah

*waves* hi Fairybabe welcome to the thread :) We are also trying in June.

I had my rubella check done a couple of months ago. I read that catching Rubella when pregnant can be extremely serious for baby so I asked at the family planning clinic when I went for my smear and they did it then and there. They told me if I wasn't immune I would need the vaccination and its live so they recommend not TTC until three months after having the vaccination. I was all clear so thats one more thing checked off the list. I def recommend all WTTers to get it checked out :D

ETA: Yes I believe the immunity can 'wear off' or not have worked properly at 13 which is why you should really get checked before TTC - hope your GP will agree to it or try family planning :)

Oh and I'm on Pregnacare and DH is taking the ones for men too!

- Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi again
Just checked the NHS website and cut and paste this:
"Planning a pregnancy
If you are considering trying for a baby, you should have your immunity to rubella tested by your GP before becoming pregnant. As immunity to rubella can wear off over time, it is important that you have your immunity level checked by your GP before every pregnancy. 

If the test shows that you do not have any rubella antibodies, or that you only have a very low amount, you will be offered the MMR immunisation to protect you against rubella. You can have the MMR vaccine before you become pregnant, but not during pregnancy. After having the MMR vaccine, you should take care to avoid becoming pregnant for one month."

Phew! Have just booked in with nurse next weds to ask about blood test! Looks like it will be just in time if i do need the vaccine! Would be gutted to have to put off TTC for another month! Stupid GP, *sigh* asked him months ago if it was something i needed to do. Nice to know he follows his employer's advice!

Knew it was a good idea to join this thread! 

Fairybabexxx


----------



## beckyfletcher

Fairybabe said:


> Hi again
> Just checked the NHS website and cut and paste this:
> "Planning a pregnancy
> If you are considering trying for a baby, you should have your immunity to rubella tested by your GP before becoming pregnant. As immunity to rubella can wear off over time, it is important that you have your immunity level checked by your GP before every pregnancy.
> 
> If the test shows that you do not have any rubella antibodies, or that you only have a very low amount, you will be offered the MMR immunisation to protect you against rubella. You can have the MMR vaccine before you become pregnant, but not during pregnancy. After having the MMR vaccine, you should take care to avoid becoming pregnant for one month."
> 
> Phew! Have just booked in with nurse next weds to ask about blood test! Looks like it will be just in time if i do need the vaccine! Would be gutted to have to put off TTC for another month! Stupid GP, *sigh* asked him months ago if it was something i needed to do. Nice to know he follows his employer's advice!
> 
> Knew it was a good idea to join this thread!
> 
> Fairybabexxx

interesting i didn't know it was to be checked before each pregnancy and wasn't aware it could wear off will get booked in too now


----------



## Amygdala

Oh my god, I'm getting excited! Only just over 2 months to go for us now. I think I'm going to find those last weeks sooooooooo hard. I find myself looking at cots and prams already, it's not even funny. And seeing my friend next week and her LO (who's godmother I am) is so not going to make my broodiness better. Guess I just have to hope those 9 weeks pass quickly. Lots to do in that time though, so I'm sure they will.


----------



## beckyfletcher

well i leaving this section we have decided to TTC this cycle as it is something we both want will keep everything corssed for you ladies that you get your BFP as soon as June/July is upon us good luck and lots of babydust xxxx


----------



## Dinah

Oh congrats becky and very best of luck to you! Have fun :)


----------



## puddycats

hey, ive been a member for a while but not posted, me and my bf have been together for 4 years on april 26 and we have been speakin about havin kids for a few months now and were gonna start tryin for number 1 in june, my injection ran out apirl 4th only had one shot (bleed mostly all the way through the 3 months) and have already had my bleed when it ended, were not usin protection at the moment as i wanna get my cycles on track as they were very irregular b4 my injection. xxxx


----------



## DJ987

Good luck Becky!! Hope you get your BFP really quickly, I'll be looking out for your announcement! Not long to go for the rest of us, I'm so excited!!

:hi: Welcome Puddycats :) xx


----------



## puddycats

thanks hun x


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck Becky!! Here's to a nice quick BFP for you!! :thumbup:

Amygdala, I know what you mean!! CD15 today, don't seem to O until day 20, so about 9 weeks for me too until kick-off!!! Very exciting and it's hard not to look at prams and cute baby stuff, or maternity wear and just hope it will be me sooner rather than later!! Trying to keep the balance between being positive that things will go well and knowing that for many people there's no BFP for a while and so if nothing happens straight off, not to worry. 

And then there's finding the balance between trying for a baby, and just letting it happen. Heard so many stories of people not getting preggers until they gave up trying to get preggers. 

On that note, going to go and chill out!! Make the most of Sunday eve.

Fairybabe xx


----------



## zb5

Wow, Becky, that's so exciting! Hi Puddycats! Amygdala, I am jealous that you have a friend's baby to practice on. Some of our friends have babies but they all live far away so I'll be so inexperienced when we have our own.

I'm thinking I might drop out before our original July 15 date... Hubby wants to NTNP and I keep waffling between not feeling ready and not being able to wait... either way I think we'll wait at least another month or two.

Of course hubby doesn't know anything about internet-baby-speak so when I mentioned "NTNP" he spent a while making up things it could stand for, "no time, no problem", "no turtles, no pickles"... ok, he was a little drunk at the time! It was funny.


----------



## Amygdala

Yay! Our first graduate! :happydance: Best of luck for a speedy :bfp: and a happy and healthy 9 months Becky!!!

And zb5, don't be jealous! My friend is actually over 1000 miles away. :( But I'm godmother to her LO so I try to see them as often as I possibly can. Not an awful lot of practise though. But I think the basics will just come to you and you'll be taught some stuff by your midwife as well. DH and I also read a lot to find out what sort of parents we think we should be. Luckily we seem to broadly agree on parenting style, so hopefully not too much potential for conflict there.


----------



## turquoisefox

Hi guys, I've been stalking for a little while... :blush:

But I can't help myself anymore! I'd like to join this thread cos me(28) and my hubby(34) are planning to start TTC #1 in June/July - depending on my cycle...

We have both started taking our pre-conception vitamins and I am having my Implanon taken out tomorrow - eeeek - not looking forward to this cos I know its gonna hurt! But its for the greater good!
Have a supply of condoms to last us until we start TTC... :winkwink:

I'm so excited! So frickin hard to wait now that its getting closer to the time... I bought a lot of 4 books off ebay so when they get here I will have heaps of reading to do and probably make myself more excited and harder to wait haha. :haha:

We're waiting because we're going to Europe in December and can't be too pregnant to fly.

I've been thinking of using a 'plan' like the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) having sex on optimum days etc... anyone else thinking of doing this or just seeing what happens?


----------



## Amygdala

Welcome!!! I hear you on the not being able to wait! The last few months seem to be soooo hard. Trip to Europe sounds fab though, are you going to be traveling around?

I've not heard of the SMEP plan but I don't really like the thought of having scheduled sex. We are going to try to hit the time around ovulation but I wouldn't want a piece of paper telling me when (or worse: when not!) to have sex. Are you in a hurry to get your bfp? I'm usually all for planning but I don't think that would be for us. Are you going to temp then? That I am doing (have used it for contraception for over a year now) but by now I wouldn't really need to, I've learned to read my body's signs. Although I might still use ovulation tests/persona just to be sure I'm right...


----------



## Gille01

Hi!

I'm Gille and I am waiting till June to start trying. 

Long story short, I've decided that with a diagnosis of endometriosis and ovary issues that I'm going to go ahead and try on my own for a little while. 

I'm starting in June because my Dr thinks it will be better for me to come right off the pill and try then so I can avoid any pain/endo stuff while I wait. 

So here I am just super anxious and ready for my first IUI. Hopefully all will go according to plan soon!


----------



## mbara

Started my last pack of yaz today! Yay!!! It's getting closer


----------



## ooSweetPea

ARG! Only 2 and a half months until my cycle starts in July! (FX that my body stays on schedule!)

It literally feels like now that we are getting closer and closer, that each day is getting LONGER and LONGER. So not fair. I even have a little ticker on my laptop that is counting down the days... I just want it to say something like "2 days remaining" now!!!

It's just that I don't even know what to do with myself anymore, all I can think about is when the time to try is going to get here, and how exciting it will be, and how crazy the first TTW will be, etc. I have been monitoring CM and CP like crazy, and today (TMI) is the first day of copious EWCM, and it's driving me crazy right now to be WTT because I feel like I am WASTING IT!! NOOO!!!

I think I'm losing it ladies :blush:


----------



## despereaux

Hi, I have a 3 yr old princess. She just turned 3 2wks ago and hubby and I are now more than ready to have another one this June. Normally we don't even think about ttc but june will be our priority to start ttc.


----------



## DJ987

Welcome to the new ladies!! :hi:

I am sooooo broody today, I'm really struggling with the whole waiting game now I just want to start now!! I know OH said we could but I'm just so worried about my holiday. You know when you just want to scream aaaaarrrrrrrrghhhhh!!! Well thats me today lol thank goodness I have you lovely ladies to talk about it with!! xxx :)


----------



## carbafe

I had some good news today. I had an interview and my job has now been made permanent which is great news but now I am swithering if we should hang off TTC until later in the summer..... I don't really want to it's all I talk about to hubby at the moment :D but as my new post doesn't officially start until 1st June I am worried it will look bad if i then fall pregnant at the end of June ! (That would only be 1st month of trying so obv might not happen - but my mum has already warned me that she fell the 1st month with my brother and I ) Aaaa I don't really know what to do now.


----------



## turquoisefox

Hi all :hi:

So... had the Implanon out yesterday *OUCH*
got a lovely colourful bruise to show for it now... feels good though to be au natural and one step closer to TTC...

*Amygdala* Going to Europe more for family reasons - I'm from UK and haven't been home since Feb 2006... also my hubby is Swedish so I'm meeting the in-laws and his friends too whilst we're over there - will fit in a little bit of sight-seeing though. 

Also, when I mentioned the SMEP plan I haven't decided to follow it to the letter - just a good guide for doing the BD at the right times around ovulation - have bought some OPK's to figure this out the first month or so... may well decide to start charting if nothing happens for a while... not sure I can get up at the same time everyday - I like my lay-ins at the weekends!!

Hope everyone is excited and not tooo broody... 

2 of my good friends have just had babies - one last week and one at easter... so lots of baby photos to see.. another is due in a few weeks!

x


----------



## Amygdala

Hm. I personally wouldn't put off ttc. Would you have to tell them straight away (eg for health reasons)? If not I'd go ahead with your plans and even if you conceivd straight away and tell them at 8 weeks, it will still be about 3 months after starting your job. Does the permanent job involve anything you've got to be trained for? Or is it what you're doing now but on a permanent basis? Either way, I don't think you should put what others might think before your own plans for a family. Although I know that's easier said than done. Anyway, good luck making the roghtdecision for yourself and DH.


PS: Check out my ticker! :happydance:


----------



## DJ987

Amygdala said:


> Hm. I personally wouldn't put off ttc. Would you have to tell them straight away (eg for health reasons)? If not I'd go ahead with your plans and even if you conceivd straight away and tell them at 8 weeks, it will still be about 3 months after starting your job. Does the permanent job involve anything you've got to be trained for? Or is it what you're doing now but on a permanent basis? Either way, I don't think you should put what others might think before your own plans for a family. Although I know that's easier said than done. Anyway, good luck making the roghtdecision for yourself and DH.
> 
> 
> PS: Check out my ticker! :happydance:

:happydance: 2 months to go! :happydance: just wait until it says 1 month bla bla bla tomorrow, I had a little jump round the kitchen when I saw mine!! :D xx


----------



## Amygdala

Yay DJ, less than two months!!! We can move to ttc together!


----------



## DJ987

Amygdala said:


> Yay DJ, less than two months!!! We can move to ttc together!

We sure can! I'm so full of excitement I think I might burst!!! :D I don't help myself by browsing baby websites but I just can't help it! :) x


----------



## turquoisefox

hello! 

I wonder if anyone knows if you can get a ticker to have on your computer desktop? Or only on a forum?

I'm kinder guessing that we've got 2 months to go because I guess it really depends on what my cycles will do when they sort themselves out... 

5 weeks til I go over to NZ for my Mum's 50th! Something to count down to whilst waiting...

xx


----------



## carbafe

Amygdala said:


> Hm. I personally wouldn't put off ttc. Would you have to tell them straight away (eg for health reasons)? If not I'd go ahead with your plans and even if you conceivd straight away and tell them at 8 weeks, it will still be about 3 months after starting your job. Does the permanent job involve anything you've got to be trained for? Or is it what you're doing now but on a permanent basis? Either way, I don't think you should put what others might think before your own plans for a family. Although I know that's easier said than done. Anyway, good luck making the roghtdecision for yourself and DH.
> 
> 
> PS: Check out my ticker! :happydance:

It is the same job as just now just on a permanent basis so don't need to re train. I think it will probably take a few months anyway in which case it would be fine ..... :) O its complicated this baby game !! 

2 Months !!! So exciting :D


----------



## Amygdala

Well if you're staying in the same job anyway and it's just your contract changing I don't think anyone will think twice about when you started the new contract and when you got pregnant. And even if they did, it's none of their beeswax.


----------



## Katie Mc

Hi i'm katie and i have 2 beautiful children(caitlin and daniel). Me and my partner are waiting until august before we start trying again. We have to wait due to me starting my 2nd year of college in september and it will not end until may next year. Then taking a year out before starting uni. It's so hard waiting, I got pregnant first month off pill with my 2 children.


----------



## ooSweetPea

turquoisefox said:


> hello!
> 
> I wonder if anyone knows if you can get a ticker to have on your computer desktop? Or only on a forum?
> 
> I'm kinder guessing that we've got 2 months to go because I guess it really depends on what my cycles will do when they sort themselves out...
> 
> 5 weeks til I go over to NZ for my Mum's 50th! Something to count down to whilst waiting...
> 
> xx

I have a ticker on my desktop from "Time Left" (I think the site is timeleft.info) and the best part is it's free! It's just a really small one for your desktop, and you can place it anywhere you want it :thumbup: There are a lot of options for the actual countdown itself too, which is nice. 

It always helps me to be able to take a look at it whenever I feel like and see the time going down, even if it only ticks off a few seconds! :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

DJ987 said:


> :happydance: just wait until it says 1 month bla bla bla tomorrow, I had a little jump round the kitchen when I saw mine!! :D xx

:dance: :yipee: :loopy: :happydance: :headspin: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :loopy: :yipee: :dance: :haha::winkwink:


----------



## turquoisefox

:thumbup: thanks *ooSweetPea* :thumbup:

I found a nice little countdown timer for my desktop and can now look at it whenever I feel the need / urge to know how long there is left!! ( approx 1 month, 27 days, 19 hours, 0mins etc lol :haha: )

Its nice to know there are a few of us all doing the same thing ---> *ooSweetPea*, *DJ987*, *Amygdala*, I'm with you! :happydance:

*carbafe*, re the job scenario - I would have to agree with *Amygdala* - go with the TTC plan as who knows when you will get pregnant - its not like its unheard of for women to do such a thing? 

Hi *Katie Mc*, those sound like sensible reasons to wait - I hope the WTT part isn't too hard for you x x

Soooo... today my 4 pregnancy books came in the post that I bought on ebay
> Up the Duff
> What to Expect when you're expecting
> The natural way to a better pregnancy 
> Pregnancy Companion
and I may have read the first few chapters of Up the Duff already... :blush:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ok sooo...

Today I got a bill from my insurance company. I called them, because my coverage isn't supposed to start until June 15th (it even says so on the card I got in the mail), and I didn't think that I'd be getting a bill this early. They said that they had messed up or whatever and the coverage date they have currently is May 15th.

Immeadiately I'm sitting there like :muaha: You all know what I was thinking right?! (The insurance policy I chose doesn't have a waiting period for maternity, btw!)

Well, let's just say the 'devil' won, and I was like, "oh that's ok, just leave it that way", while secretly pooping my pants over what was going through my head.

So I text DH, and I'm like, "So I kinda have good news in a messed up way". "What?" "There was a screwup with my insurance." I proceed to tell him what happened, followed by, "So...".

And he says, "So...".

And I say, "I'm making a pouty face".

And he goes, "So...".

So I text him this lovely bit:

"I TOLD THEM TO JUST LEAVE IT I DON'T CARE HOW FAT I AM FOR HER WEDDING AND BESIDES WHO KNOWS HOW LONG IT WILL TAKE ANYWAYYYYY" :blush:

No response, no response, no response. So I crumble and say, "I hope you aren't mad I should've talked to you before I told them to just leave it...", and much to my delight he replies, "I'm not mad." So I say, "Well what are you then, I'm dying here!", and he says "We can start then, but I'm scared a little!", with a happy face!!! Ah I adore him. So I just say "Baby, we'll be in this together". I am soosoosososoososoososoo excited!

And really, the little outburst I had is pretty much true. Who knows how long it will take? And I'd be at 4 months maximum when the wedding rolls around, so I wouldn't be ungodly huge or anything (dear God FX on that one)... we are actually going dress shopping tomorrow with all the girls so I could just look for something that wasn't fitted through the waist?! What do you ladies think? :flower:

So, I suppose as of now, our TTC date is moved up a month, to the middle of June. I am just hoping that I don't drive DH up a wall by then, bless him :hugs:


----------



## DJ987

Amygdala said:


> DJ987 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: just wait until it says 1 month bla bla bla tomorrow, I had a little jump round the kitchen when I saw mine!! :D xx
> 
> :dance: :yipee: :loopy: :happydance: :headspin: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :loopy: :yipee: :dance: :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

Yaaaay! :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Amygdala

Sweetpea that's brilliant news, congratulations!!!
I wouldn't think that you'd be very big at all at 4 months with a first child. But your plan to look for something that's not too tight around your middle is a good one I think. If you go for an empire waist you should be fine even if you are 4 months pregnant.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Amygdala said:


> Sweetpea that's brilliant news, congratulations!!!
> I wouldn't think that you'd be very big at all at 4 months with a first child. But your plan to look for something that's not too tight around your middle is a good one I think. If you go for an empire waist you should be fine even if you are 4 months pregnant.

:flower: Thanks! I was thinking something with an empire waist, or one of those dresses that has that ...hrm... flowy material, that doesn't cling?

Really, my main concern is my chest :blush: I take after my mom and I'm already juuust about busting out of a DD and and so scared of them getting even bigger :haha: Although DH would love that, hah! I think I am mainly going to look for something that isn't fitted too snug around the bust either, so I have some room to grow. That way, if all else fails, I can just get it fitted a few weeks before the wedding and not have to worry about it :shrug:


----------



## Amygdala

I've got an interesting problem at the moment: At the time when I think I will ovulate in June/July I'm now supposed to be abroad for work. :wacko: And DH can't get time off to come along either. So now I'm really hoping that my cycles speed up a little by then or we might have another month to wait before we can ttc properly.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hello!
Sweetpea!! Fantastic!! Great knowing you have less time to waste. Must get myself a ticker also! 
As for the dress, long and flowing should do the trick. Some people don't show much until they are 14-16weeks, so you should just squeak in there if you get a BFP first time around (here's hoping!).

As for me, well, was a brave girl and went for my smear and got the nurse t
o do the blood test to check if i am still immune to rubella. Just gotta wait two weeks to find out. Fingers crossed.

Have been trying to track my ovulation using those OPK sticks. As i was going to be away all day the other day, i popped some in my handbag. Got to the station, ordered a coffee, pulled out my purse and out floated an ovulation test packet onto the floor for all in the queue to see!! D'oh.:blush: So i just picked it up as if i hadn't noticed what the big green letters said and carefully didn't turn around to look at anyone else, grabbed my coffee and scurried off. Not a great moment!!

Well, according to my charts i did indeed ovulate yesterday. So just one more ovulation to get past, then after that, the fun can start!! Am meant to be doing lots of work at home today. HAve got distracted by looking at prams on the internet. Oh dear oh dear! 

RIght. Must work and stop dreaming!!

Enjoy the sunshine all you ladies in the UK!

Fairybabe


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairybabe - AH! I don't know what I would've done in that situation with the ov test falling out of my purse! But all that aside, yay for your eggy making it's appearance!!

Isn't it crazy to think that we will only be OVing one more time before getting down to business?! I think that I am going to use my CBFM (yay ebay!) this coming cycle so that it 'learns' my cycle and I'm all set and ready to go whenever June rolls around!

FX for you about your rubella immunity!

Amygdala - FX for your timeline to work out! Hopefully things get sped up the way you want them to!


----------



## laural11

Hi, I'm Laura, May I join you summer ttc group?

We were planning to start in November, but a couple nights ago, my wonderful husband made a very surprising suggestion that we start as soon as the insurance we are applying for is effective, and I heartily agreed. It maybe processed as early as May 1st (YIKES that would be soon) but realistically will probably not be effective until June 1st. I'm still pinching myself,I can hardly believe I may only have 2 more cycle left before we begin trying! I guess now would be the time to start prenatal vits, folic acid, begin weaning off caffeine, and do my preconception visit. Is it bad to start trying if you haven't been on three full months of prenatals yet? I'm just starting them now and will have only been on them for about two months when we start trying.


----------



## shortie58

Hi girls my name is Lesley from Scotland and would like to join your TTC group please .xx I am a twenty eight year old(29 in july) and have been with my partner 4years in July and married a year in aug. We have decided to start trying to concieve after I finish taking my pill after our cruise in June.

I am sooooooooooo excited infact I cant stop thining about it and dreaming about it, I just really hope that when it comes to trying everything goes well for us. I have a few friends at the moment who are struggling. So fingers crossed.

Good luck to everyone else who is ttc soon xxx

lesley


----------



## ooSweetPea

Laural - I have read a ton of information about the prenata/folic acidl timing. While you are supposed to start them at least 3 months prior to conception, many of the things that I have read always say that SOMETHING is better than NOTHING. 

With that said, I noticed your ticker says you have a little over a month to go until you start trying, which if you have a fairly normal length cycle, would put the first possible conception date under two months from now? If you are just starting prenatals, I would personally want to have _at least_ two months of them under my belt before trying, if you can't wait for the full three. I know it's hard to wait, but with under two months of them, I would probably just hold off one more cycle until you have 2 1/2 to 3 months of prenatals in your system :thumbup: just so you can give your little bub the best start possible.

However, I have known many women that have had surprise pregnancies and weren't taking prenatals before, or during the first month or two, who went on to have perfectly healthy babies :flower:

I am using the time between starting prenatals and TTC to start charting, and learning my cycles, just to practice for when we get the show on the road! I'll have been on prenatals for about 4 months when we start TTC, which I feel comfortable with.

Whatever you decide to do, best of luck :happydance: !!

Shortie - Good luck hun, FXed for you when you do start TTC that it is an easy journey! Also... I must admit that I am slightly jealous of your vacation, what fun that will be :happydance:


----------



## Dinah

Evening all,

Welcome to the thread for those of you who have joined us while I've been away, we are happy to have you here with us! Gosh its so exciting!!

- Dinah


----------



## DJ987

:hi: Welcome back Dinah!! xx


----------



## wanababysobad

Hello all! Can I join in your forum fun? My name is Amanda, age 29 (almost the big 30...gulp!) DH and I have been together for 5 yrs, married for 2 next month. I have been ready to have kids for at least a year now, but we had a big trip to Europe planned, and we wanted to wait until after that. We went last month, had an amazing time, and now it's time! Almost! 
Went to the doctor this am, for my annual visit, and got the go ahead. Have to finish this pill pack, and then we have a green light to start ttc. Puts me right in the middle of May. I haven't been able to stop thinking about babies today, I have been bitten by the bug SO BADLY!! LOL I'm sure you all know how that feels, although I'm not sure my sweet hubby would understand...he thinks I get slightly obsessed with things!
Anyway, I'm off to the pharmacy to get some prenatal vitamins, and maybe a pregnancy test, just to get in the mood! LOL...
Talk to you all soon!


----------



## Dinah

*waves* hi Amanda welcome to the thread and how close you are that's really exciting!! We just got back from France and had a wonderful time - where in Europe did you visit?

Take care,
Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Hi Amanda! :hi:


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome to all the newbies!! :hi:

Well, I am soooo hormonal it's untrue. Tell me, does anyone know if you really suffer from sore swollen boobs with pmt, do you also really suffer when you get preggers? I know you get sore swollen boobs in the first months of pregnancy, but i guess there are degrees of sore and swolleness!!

Am just watching my chart, willing for my luteal phase to last a few days longer....started charting and realised it was a bit on the short side. Am trying the Bvit complex thing, recommend by some on another thread. Will be a bit disappointed if it doesn't get to 10 days this month. So have made it as far as 8DPO. Hang on in there little corpus luteum!! 

Amygdala, any sign of your cylce shifting enough for the June kick off? And how's the dress hunt going sweetpea? 

Right. Back to work!! Have a good weekend , and tomorrow makes it officially May!! So not long really! :kiss:

Fairybabe


----------



## Dinah

Hope the bvit helps Fairybabe! I'll have my FX for you that your luteal phase increases.

Oh my goodness you are right tho - it is May tomrrow - eep! exciting :)

- Dinah


----------



## DJ987

Woop so excited it's May tomorrow!!

:hi: welcome to the newbies!

I had the most sore boobs ever when I was pregnant (MMC) they were so painful it hurt on bumpy roads, walking up and down stairs, taking my bra off, sleeping... The list is endless lol. I also get it with PMT but nowhere near the same level of pain! I hope it gets better once into second tri! 

My ticker is going down nicely, so excited!!! xxx


----------



## Amygdala

Fairybabe if you're wanting your luteal phase to get longer there's a herbal tea that can help. There are two recipes, one for the first and one for the second half of the cycle. They contain natural ingedients that encourage the hormones you need for each part of your cycle. Unfortunately I can't look up the recipe just now, but you could remind me on sunday or just google "cycle tea".
My cycles might just be ok for June, thanks for asking. I'll probably ovulate just before the weekend I go away for work. DH and I have now decided that he's coming along for the weekend, so as long as I don't ovulate a week late (when DH's back home but I'm still away) we should have good chances. :D


----------



## zb5

Fairbybabe, I've also been worrying about my luteal phase, it's been 9-12 days since I got off bc, with some spotting before my period. I've decided not to do anything about it yet though... after all, we haven't even tried yet! Hopefully all goes well, I think it's so easy to worry when you're tracking every little detail of your cycle. If it takes me a while to get pregnant though maybe I will regret this and wish I had started with vitamins and tea earlier...

P.S. I also get horribly sore boobs during the whole luteal phase... some people say that's how they first can tell they're pregnant but that will never work for me because they're so sore already!

Amygdala, glad things are looking good for ovulating before your trip! And then you'll be nice and busy during the 2ww too...


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairybabe - thanks for asking! All the girls ended up doing something tea length, which I think looks so cute :flower:

It has an empire waist with a little bow at the top of the waistline in the center just below the bust (Davids Bridal style 8585) and we ended up picking the Truffle color, which is like a chocolate brown. I asked the lady what would happen if I "suddenly couldn't fit the dress" and she laughed and said it happens all the time and that they could take care of it for me :haha: I ended up with a dress one size larger than what I needed and figure if all else fails I'll just get it taken in :blush:

On the boob front, I always get sore for about a week leading up to AF, so unfortunately I won't be able to symptom spot that! Also, I will be rooting for your little luteum :happydance: !!

Amyg - Glad the timing ended up working out better for you! Get ready to catch that egg girl :winkwink: !!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Also, just thought I'd have a quick moan about this:

MY ALLERGIES ARE *sniffle* KILLING ME!!!!

I HATE POLLEN :grr: !!

I haven't taken a look yet but I am SERIOUSLY *sniffle* hoping that there is some sort of pregnancy friendly allergy med or I honestly don't think I'll make it *sniffle* through the spring. (FX for a quick BFP after we start trying, and I can avoid a springtime pregnancy all together!!)

ARGHH*sniffle*HHH.


----------



## Amygdala

Haha! *sniffle* I feel your pain. I don't think there's anything you can take in pregnancy but as you said, hopefully you'll avoid this time altogether. 

Btw re: luteal phase length: mine were really short when I first came off the pill but regulated by themselves about 4 or 5 cycles in. Might just be you're body needing some time to get everything going again..


----------



## laural11

ooSweetPea said:


> Laural - I have read a ton of information about the prenata/folic acidl timing. While you are supposed to start them at least 3 months prior to conception, many of the things that I have read always say that SOMETHING is better than NOTHING.
> 
> With that said, I noticed your ticker says you have a little over a month to go until you start trying, which if you have a fairly normal length cycle, would put the first possible conception date under two months from now? If you are just starting prenatals, I would personally want to have _at least_ two months of them under my belt before trying, if you can't wait for the full three. I know it's hard to wait, but with under two months of them, I would probably just hold off one more cycle until you have 2 1/2 to 3 months of prenatals in your system :thumbup: just so you can give your little bub the best start possible.
> 
> However, I have known many women that have had surprise pregnancies and weren't taking prenatals before, or during the first month or two, who went on to have perfectly healthy babies :flower:
> 
> I am using the time between starting prenatals and TTC to start charting, and learning my cycles, just to practice for when we get the show on the road! I'll have been on prenatals for about 4 months when we start TTC, which I feel comfortable with.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, best of luck :happydance: !!
> 
> Shortie - Good luck hun, FXed for you when you do start TTC that it is an easy journey! Also... I must admit that I am slightly jealous of your vacation, what fun that will be :happydance:

Thanks, ticker is updated. I think I should ovulate around that time, and that should give me two full months (mid april to mid june) before trying


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sounds good hun! Looks like we will be starting right around the same time :happydance:

Can't wait!


----------



## Kracker

Hi all :wave: Hope everyone is ok. I haven't been on for ages!! Quick question, if you want to ttc in july when would you have your coil removed?? I am thinking now to regulate my cycles but am worried that I wont be able to wait to ttc and the summer is right for us. I would appreciate your thoughts thanks x


----------



## Amygdala

Personally I'd get it removed now. It'll take a wee while until you get an appointment anyway and then some more to get regular cycles back. Would it be really bad timing if you ended up pregnant a bit sooner?


----------



## Mamabel

Wow, can't believe how many are here. What fun. We will be trying in July 2010. I miscarried five weeks ago, and in no rush to try again. Also, we are going cross-country this summer, and who wants to vomit in an RV for 6 weeks?! I'd rather deal with the nausea in the fall, and have a beautiful spring baby..girl!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hello everyone! Here's to a happy May!

Amygdala, i looked up the tea, could only find yogi tea, is that what you mean? Zb5, it's true, not started trying yet, and too much information can be a bad thing and cause worry. However no escaping the fact that less than 10 days of LP is not considered good by the medical profession. On the plus side, if i know things are slightly out then i can try and fix em before it causes lots of heartache.

Luteal phase only lasted 9 days, but now the raging hormones have abated feeling slightly more chilled about it. Am on b-vits, have just started taking some chinese herbs from a person I know to be totally ace and well respected in the world of Chinese medicine, so that should help get me back on track. From taking my pulses (TCM sets a lot of store from pulse taking), she reckons am just slightly out of balance at the mo and that this should ease up with some herbs and once my course finishes, (in a month, phew!). All this studying is bad for you i think! So fingers crossed I shall start firing lovely healthy eggies at the right time and the luteal phase wil grow a bit. 

Good news is that smear test was normal and my rubella immunity has come back just fine too, so no nasty jab needed! All primed and ready to get cracking!

Sweetpea, that dress sounds lovely. Sounds like you will all look v pretty and elegant.

Kracker, know nothing about the coil i'm afraid!

Right. Hope you are all getting excited as i am! 

Cheerio

Fairybabe


----------



## Amygdala

Hey Fairybabe!

I just looked up the recipe for the tea. The one that is supposed to lengthen the luteal phase is made up in equal parts of *Lady's Mantle, Yarrow and Nettle*. I don't know if you're in the UK, but I found all the incredients here: https://www.docsimon.co.uk/.
It doesn't taste very nice but it's not terrible either. And given that you can get it for less than £5, I think it's worth a try. You're supposed to drink 3 cups a day from ovulation to the first day of your period.

There's also a recipe to support ovulation (to be drunk in the first half of the cycle). It's slightly more difficult to get a hold of though, but tastes nicer! It's made up in equal parts of *Raspberry Leaves, Rosemary, Mugwort, Elderflower and Sage*. You take 3 cups of this a day from the first day of your period until you ovulate.

If anyone wants to try them, I'd strongly advise to get the herbs from a pharmacy or respectable online shop, as you never know what quality you get on ebay etc. 

I'm off to brew some tea now! :thumbup:


----------



## DJ987

Wow I can't believe it's already the 5th of May! Time is goin so fast. I just can't wait until June! Hope all you lovely ladies are well xxx


----------



## Amygdala

Me neither! Doesn't help that I'm in the middle of my cycle again either. Soooo tempting to forget about those two months and just go for it. But we are waiting for several reasons and it'd be silly to make things harder for the sake of a few weeks. But goodness, I'm broody right now...


----------



## DJ987

Same here Amygdala, I should be ovulating on Friday and it's so tempting to tell OH not to withdraw! TMI I know, but it's just so tempting! Never been so broody! xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ooooh girls I have to agree with the broodiness.

AF should've come today but is conveniently absent of course :growlmad: It is annoying me way more than it should that my ticker says CD1 and no AF yet, hah!

The one time that I actually WANT her to come, she is evading me :dohh: Have been having all symptoms of her being on her way, and been cramping all day yesterday and today, but of course, no AF. There's still plenty of time for her to show up though, so FX!

So, after she decides to show her face, only one cycle left to go! I am going to start the CBFM this cycle so that it can have time to "learn" my cycle before we start trying, so that's another thing to be excited about! Yay for POAS! I cannot believe that we are soooo close ladies!


----------



## laurag15

Hi,
Me and my fella are off to France in June so we want to try then. Can anyone reccomend how long before going, I should come off the pill?


----------



## Dinah

Hi Laura

I would come off asap. This is so your cycles can regulate and your body can get rid of the chemicals :) Good luck for TTC in France!

Sweetpea - sorry to hear AF isn't showing when she should. That woman is so inconvenient lol! I hope she shows up soon. 1 cycle - w00t!!

- Dinah


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ok so I spoke too soon, started spotting! YAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

ooSweetPea said:


> Ok so I spoke too soon, started spotting! YAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:haha: It's amazing what kind of thing gets you excited when wwt. I've had cramps for the last few hours (and I mean bad ones) and I'm all excited because usually they mean ovulation is just around the corner. :happydance:

I think we should all print this off and read it back in a few years.. :haha:


----------



## laurag15

im supposed to start takin my pills agen today after my 7 day break. but its such a big decision to make, even tho its what me and my fella want. shall i not start taking my pill again today? help lol!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Amyg - AH! Tell me about it. Even DH was like, "Why are you so excited about getting your period, I thought women hated that...". Usually I moan and groan the entire way through AF due to pretty serious cramping, but now I'm just walking around with a smug smile. He'll be so confused later if I get BFN and then cry when she shows up, rather than being happy! Poor thing :haha:

Laura - Usually it is best to completely finish a pack before stopping, just so that your cycle stays somewhat on track, so if you just finished a pack, I wouldn't start another. If you want to wait until a specific time to start TTC, just use other methods of contraception until then, like condoms or the like.

The reason I say to stop taking now (at the end of your current pack) is because like Dinah said, it can take your body a few cycles to regulate itself to begin ovulating again. Unfortunately, it can take some women 6 months to a year, which is why you should come off ASAP if you want to start TTC within the next few months. There's less than a month to go before June, which is when you wanted to start trying, so FXed for you that your body gets back into the swing of things really fast!

In other news, started my CBFM today! Even after seeing it pop up "LOW" I got so excited. It's going to get really bad around here when "HIGH" or "PEAK" starts showing up, oh dear! :haha:


----------



## DJ987

Laura - as the others have said I would come off the pill now, just to give yourself the optimum chance when you TTC!

I'm so broody and excited, I'm cd12 today, due to ovulate tomorrow but I've just started to get close to EWCM so I'm excited about that now! It's not that stretchy yet (TMI) bit it's definitely there! Arrrrrgh why do I do this to myself! It doesn't help we are NTNP I'm just constantly wishing and hoping!! :D xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I cant wait to start my persona monitor! Lol.

xx


----------



## Dinah

Wow some exciting developments around here - congrats ladies! I can't wait to hear of ppl starting TTC and then the BFPs hopefully pouring in!

I chatted to my DH again today about exactly when we will start trying. The idea is, payday, which is 18th June. I should Ov around 1st July so FX it works first time for us - omg thats so soon!

Good luck all!
Dinah


----------



## mbara

Only a week and a half left to finish my pills! Dh wants us to start ntnp in June but I might be starting a per diem job so we might have to wait another month or two.


----------



## Dinah

w00t! just updated my sig using our latest plans and the current forecasted cycles on my phone app (lol!) and its three days shorter now - every little counts!! :happydance:


----------



## zb5

Wow, we're getting so close! Lots of talk about ovulation days and mucus... it's almost like the TTC board! :)

Amy and Sweetpea, I know what you mean, every time around ovulation I start thinking, maybe we don't need to wait... other times of the month I'm more logical though. Hormones really mess with my brain!

Fairybabe, looking forward to seeing how the vitamins and tea work out for you. Hope your luteal phase gets longer! I think for me it may just be my cycle recovering from all the years of birth control like Amygdala said. My last 4 cycles since getting off the pill have all been different lengths whereas before being on the pill they were always exactly regular. Stupid pill... not sure if I will ever go back on it again.


----------



## Amygdala

zb5 said:


> Stupid pill... not sure if I will ever go back on it again.

Completely agree! I'll never ever do that to my body again. I really hope if we have a daughter that they come up with something better before she needs to think about contraception. I'd hate to have to advise a teenager on contraception with the options available at the moment.


----------



## ooSweetPea

I was a hot mess when coming off the pill, I had been on it for seven years when I came off and it took forever for my body to regulate. 56 day cycles, anyone?!

Argh, I hated it! Now back down to my usual 32-33 day cycles, thank god.


----------



## Fairybabe

Gosh yes, am totally broody too! I sympathise with you all. Infact, have convinced OH that this month we will ntnp!!! So that's really exciting!! The reason we have been waiting is that we get married towards end of July. So i figure any time from now onwards and the dress would still be ok..... i hope! DJ987, how do you find the ntnp? Do you kind of know exactly where you are in your cylce and try not to get hoepful?! 

Sweatpea and DZ5, i came off the pill in September, got my period back after 33 days, been a regular 28-30 since. I also used to have plenty of CM and now don't have so much. And i used to know I was about to ovulate as midcycle I got way frisky! No way am i taking that crap again. 

Amygdala, thanks for the tea recipes. Will see how my chinese herbs go this month and then try those next month if no joy.

Right. Off to have a cheeky glass of wine whilst we all still can!

Have a good weekend everyone!

Fairybabe
PS, Sweatpea, that pic of you and DH looks so cute!


----------



## DJ987

Fairybabe said:


> Gosh yes, am totally broody too! I sympathise with you all. Infact, have convinced OH that this month we will ntnp!!! So that's really exciting!! The reason we have been waiting is that we get married towards end of July. So i figure any time from now onwards and the dress would still be ok..... i hope! *DJ987, how do you find the ntnp? Do you kind of know exactly where you are in your cylce and try not to get hoepful?! *
> 
> Sweatpea and DZ5, i came off the pill in September, got my period back after 33 days, been a regular 28-30 since. I also used to have plenty of CM and now don't have so much. And i used to know I was about to ovulate as midcycle I got way frisky! No way am i taking that crap again.
> 
> Amygdala, thanks for the tea recipes. Will see how my chinese herbs go this month and then try those next month if no joy.
> 
> Right. Off to have a cheeky glass of wine whilst we all still can!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> Fairybabe
> PS, Sweatpea, that pic of you and DH looks so cute!

Well this is our first month NTNP! I'm ovulating today (according to my iPhone period tracker app and CM) but I don't use OPKs or temp so it's not certain... OH has stopped pulling out (TMI!) since cd21ish of my last cycle so we will just see what happens! We will officially TTC in June using OPKs. :thumbup: I'm sooo excited. I think I will pay a visit to the 2WW part of the forum tomorrow seeing as we have a chance of getting pregnant! I think it would be fine now if you were to get pregnant regards your dress!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## zb5

So exciting NTNP'ers! Have fun ;)

Fairybabe, my first month after coming off birth control I had almost no CM. Then it came back... It's easy now to say I'll never go back on the pill but it was definitely convenient for the past 8 years when I DEFINITELY didn't want to get pregnant. Like Amygdala said, I don't know what I would recommend to my hypothetical teenage daughter at this point.

Well, I've had a muscle spasm in my neck for the past few days, no idea why but it's very annoying. I'm sure it will go away soon but in the meantime I'm imagining what it would be like to have a muscle spasm while pregnant... ugh! Got to get it out of my system now and make sure my muscles are nice and relaxed starting this summer.


----------



## Amygdala

zb5 said:


> Well, I've had a muscle spasm in my neck for the past few days, no idea why but it's very annoying. I'm sure it will go away soon but in the meantime I'm imagining what it would be like to have a muscle spasm while pregnant... ugh! Got to get it out of my system now and make sure my muscles are nice and relaxed starting this summer.

I get those! Try taking some magnesium supplements, magnesium helps muscles relax. Also good for tension headaches and stuff like that. Hope you feel better soon, those things really are annoying!


----------



## zb5

Thanks Amygdala, I went out and got some Magnesium supplements. My diet has been pretty bad the past few weeks and I haven't been sleeping much either so I'm sure I could use some vitamins. All good stuff really, some vacation and then going to a friend's wedding (plus bachelorette party plus party the night before the wedding...) Enjoying myself as much as possible before I must become responsible! Anyways, my neck is starting to feel better but still not 100%.

I'm getting close to ovulation this month and starting to feel really broody and frisky... can't wait! In fact I was thinking maybe we should try NTNP'ing starting now, like DJ and Fairybabe, but hubby says he really wants to TRY try, no NTNPing. And I'm not really mentally prepared for that so I guess we'll wait a little longer.

P.S. Is my hubby the opposite of every other hubby out there?? :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairybabe - Thanks! Can you tell that he was just _thrilled_ to have to sit there and take pics with me? I suppose he had video games on the mind at the mo... :haha: Also, congrats on the NTNP, and the upcoming wedding! Ahhh, how exciting :flower: I def think your dress will be ok!

DJ - So, how's the TWW?! Can't wait to be there myself :happydance:

zb5 - My hubs is exactly the same way, he either wants to go for the gusto, or not be 'trying' anything. I guess it's just his way of having a little control over the situation. Suits me, because I would rather know exactly how long we've been really trying and that we have been doing everything possible etc, just in case there would be a problem, knock on wood. That way, we would know it just wasn't from not BDing at the right time and things like that... you know what I mean :wacko:

Well, DH and I just got back from NY where we were visiting his parents for Mother's Day, left on Friday and got back late just a little bit ago. Too much driving in one weekend if you ask me, 5 hours each way :dohh: but it was worth it as I know he's been missing his parents. 

Speaking of Mother's Day, LADIES!! We may be mothers ourselves next Mother's Day, EEEEEEEK!!!! HOW EXCITING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## zb5

Sweetpea, I was just thinking that myself!! (About next Mother's day). If we aren't mothers by then we should be well on our way :)


----------



## DJ987

Morning :flower:

zb5 - my OH is the same he wants me peeing on those OPKs :haha: and to be 'properly trying' but I've said just NTNP until June! Next cycle I think we will use condoms around ov as I don't want to be 8 weeks pg on holiday but 12 would be fine if I was to catch this month! 

Sweetpea, the TWW is awful!! Haha I think it's because I'm so impatient I just want to know now! I'm 3 DPO now and absolutely shattered but I think that's due to not being able to sleep due to my neck (which is also in spasm zb5!) and then last night OH said "sweetie... Your boobs are bursting out your bra what's happened to them?!" I figured it's too early for that to be due to pregnancy so it must be due to something else... I will keep you updated with my symptom spotting lol.

I hope we are all munmys by next mothers day!! Although here in the UK it's in March so I might not make that one I'll have to celebrate it with you ladies over the pond!!! :D 

How are we all this lovely Monday morning? xxx


----------



## zb5

Oh no DJ, I hope I wasn't contagious! My neck is feeling MUCH better today actually, hope yours does soon too.

So, as I said, hubby said no to NTNPing... EXCEPT last night when we apparently decided to NP! Now today he's kind of freaked out even though he was the one convincing me to go for it last night... Well, it's all so exciting and scary, I think we are both too scared to jump in but excited too so we are playing games with ourselves to ease into it... We're only ~2 months from our supposed start date anyways, right? :)


----------



## Amygdala

Yay zb5!!! :happydance:

I was just wondering when everyone is intending to give up their various vices (coffee, alcohol, smoking, runny eggs, pate, whatever else you might enjoy now that you can't when pregnant)? I need to give up coffee mainly as I don't smoke and drink so little I won't even notice the difference. So I'm thinking I'll phase out the coffee with my next ovulation, that is one before *the*:haha: one. Just hope people at work don't notice as I normally have LOADS of coffee. I've started planting the idea though by saying things like "I really need to cut down, it's giving me palpitations". :rofl:
Aaanyway, small price to pay I guess...


----------



## Lynda09

Hi girls me and my oh have decided we are going to start trying this summer in a few months. We are waiting to move into our house together so once we are settled we are going to try. We've had quite a rough time after two miscarriages both unplanned pregnancies so we want to do everything by the book this time I'm going to take folic acid, im getting a smear done ummm going to the dentist lol is there anything else I could do before and while we are trying?

Thank

Lynda


----------



## mbara

I'm having a realllly hard time holding on to my goal of waiting until AF in July!!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Amyg - I'm trying to do the same as you are right now, figure out what I need to give up since the cycle I'm currently in is the last one before "THE ONE" as you put it! 

Although it's going to be hard for me to give up the "rare meats" and deli meats (do I love me an italian sub!) surprisingly I think the hardest thing for me will be feta cheese! Ah it's one of my favorite foods and I sprinkle it on every salad I eat :wacko: Alcohol, although it will be missed, isn't something that I consume very often so I don't think that will be too big of a deal, and thankfully I don't smoke!

And also, of course, caffeine. Have already switched to caffeine free sodas and things, not a coffee drinker though so thank god for that.

DJ: AHHHH GIRL!!! I'm excited to hear how things pan out for you, keep us up to date!

Lynda - Sorry to hear about your previous troubles, have fun getting settled in your home and kudos on getting prepared the right way! Making sure you are on prenatals, namely folic acid, and having the doc and dentist appt are excellent steps to take beforehand! 

As for me, I got to POAS for my CBFM for the first time this morning. Stayed at low, but it was very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## zb5

I'll just be giving up drinking once I'm in a 2ww. I don't really drink on weekdays, but I'll usually have a few drinks when we're out with friends... I think I will feel a little left out to be not drinking but I'll be okay. Mostly I'm worried about the time before anyone knows... I'm sure my friends will notice if I start having nonalcoholic drinks so I'm going to need to come up with a good excuse. :)

Amygdala - I don't drink caffeine because it really does give me palpitations! Well, mostly it just causes me to be overly tense and amplifies school stresses for me. What's your reason for not drinking? Maybe I'll use that as my excuse :)

I hadn't really thought about soft cheeses and runny eggs. Is it just runny whites or are runny yolks bad too? I love runny yolks...

mbara - I have no advice for you seeing as I can't seem to wait myself :D

Linda - welcome! I think folic acid's the big one. Maybe a multivitamin to go along with it... I'm taking a combined prenatal vitamin with folic acid.

Sweetpea - hooray for POASing!


----------



## DJ987

Welcome Lynda! I'd agree with the others really! :)

I've given up drinking as I'm in the 2WW, I don't drink that much anyway though. OH is having a party at the weekend so I've got my excuse lined up already "I'm on antibiotics!"
I don't drink coffee, but I will probably switch to decaf tea. I do like runny eggs but I only eat them once in a blue moon so I've stopped those! And I love goats cheese which I've stopped now but I'm missing it! 

Well I'm 5DPO today, just feel tired really! Oh and reeeeally sore nipples but I think I have that normally anyway!! xx


----------



## 4magpies

Im 10days ish DPO. But I dont have any AF symptoms!! Oddness.

Will only test it AF is late though.

xx


----------



## Dinah

Ooh good luck to those of you testing soon :D

Gosh, about 5 weeks is that all!? Yay!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ah Dinah it's coming so quick, isn't it? My little desktop ticker went down to "26 days remaining until start of next cycle" this morning, and I just stared in disbelief! I haven't checked it in a few days and didn't realize that there is less than four weeks left until THE cycle! WOOOO!!!!

I must admit, I am finding it hard to wait for OV to roll around this cycle, feels like it's taking FOREVER. I can't even imagine how much different it'll be next month when I actually get to DO SOMETHING when OV happens!

FX'ed for all those in 2WW land...


----------



## Dinah

Yep def agree SweetPea, its going crazy fast and next cycle is THE cycle - so exciting! We'll be starting pretty much the same week it sounds - GL to you!

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

zb5 said:


> Amygdala - I don't drink caffeine because it really does give me palpitations! Well, mostly it just causes me to be overly tense and amplifies school stresses for me. What's your reason for not drinking? Maybe I'll use that as my excuse :)

Reason for not drinking coffee or for not drinking alcohol? Coffee I'm just going with the "need to cut down for health reasons". Alcohol people won't really notice in my case, I often don't drink because I don't feel like it. But maybe you could just say you're wanting to cut out alcohol for a while to be healthier? Or as part of a diet for weight loss? I think a lot of people will see right through the "antibiotics" these days.


----------



## laural11

congratulations to all the ladies ntnp. good luck in the 2ww

*Lynda* welcome. sorry to hear about your losses. like the other's have said keep up with your folic acid and prenatals. Maybe start charting

*Sweetpea* your husband's family from live in ny? what part? I'm from Brooklyn. Jealous that you were in NY this past weekend

*Amygdala* Coffe is going to be the huge one for me to give up. I've my self down to half decaf, next cycle, which will be the ttc cycle, I'll move to completely decaf, and pay I don't get caffeine headaches!


----------



## laural11

Have you all told any of your friends/ family about your ttc plans? I promised dh I wouldn't tell anyone about our plans, but I keep finding myself slipping and telling people.


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, I meant what's your reason for not drinking alcohol very often? Then maybe I could use that as my excuse. Do you just not like it that much? Maybe I will go with trying to be healthier and/or diet. Or I could say I'm having migraines.

Laura, we haven't told many people. I wasn't planning on telling ANYONE, but now we have let it slip to some really close friends and also some friends who don't know each other so they can't gossip :) It's hard to keep quiet! Every time I tell one of my friends, my husband decides it's only fair for him to tell one of his friends... so it's adding up. :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Laural - Nope, they aren't from there, but both his parents and my dad have been working there for going on two years now... they work at the powerplant near the Rochester/Webster area, Ginna Powerplant I think? It was a nice little vacation but unfortunatly the weather was horrible and it was actually snowing Sunday morning!

I was in NYC with my mom recently to see Mamma Mia, it was so much fun. I love visiting there and checking out all the different things there are to see and do! I would love to live there for a summer or something like that, and have time to experience it that way!

I have told very few people that we are thinking of trying soon... in a way it's my safety net I think, so that we don't constantly have people asking us about it. Our parents know, and one or two close friends, but other than that we've pretty much kept our mouths shut!


----------



## Amygdala

Laura: We've told some of my friends and my sister. I think DH would find it hard to tell anyone just now, because of the insecurity of the situation (who knows when it happens) and the added pressure. We're not going to tell parents until 12 weeks, so they don't know we're planning to ttc soon either.

Zb5: I'm afraid my reason for not drinking much won't be any use to you. I just don't feel like drinking a lot of the time (no reason other than that) and my friends are used to that so won't notice.


----------



## Amygdala

1 month 1 week 1 day!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Ladies!
Yay! Not long now! Though according to previous months, I am due to ovulate towards the end of next week. So far as NTNP i am not sure there will be much NT on my part knowing when the eggy may make an appearance!!! Who am i kidding eh? I think though, by telling myself we don't start TTC til June, then it takes the pressure off and we can just have fun next week! 

Laural11, I have told quite a few people in a vague way that we hope to go down the baby route from this summer onwards. Didn't really think about it, as that was a while ago and none of it seemed very real anyway. Kind of wish i hadn't now, in case it takes a while! On the other hand, i kind of feel that if people were more open about these things, there would be a lot less stress around it. So many people worry in silence that something is wrong with them, or blame themselves, when in reality lots of people take ages to conceive and have problems. I like breaking silence around taboos sometimes! (Do not quote me on this if it's past Xmas and no BFP!). For example, until I read the Taking Charge of Your Fertility book, why did I not know about all the signs to look for around ovulation? Or about diff patterns of ovulation? Cos no-one talks about it!! How liberating to find out. Wish i had been taught years ago! 

Gosh i'm on a rant this morning!!! Must have gotout of the wrong side of bed. 

Sweatpea, New York is fantastic. Flew there for a 5 day break with some girlfriends a few years ago. Would love to go back. AMAZING city. Soooo vibrant. 

DJ987, 2ww is ticking by!! Fingers xd. And for 4Magpies as well (and anyone i've missed!)

Zb5, yeah, the no alcohol thing at parties is fun! Maybe just say nothing, if you have a lemonade, put some lime in it, make it look like a GnT. Unless your tipple would normally be totally different! Or just go with the diet and weightloss thing. Us ladies are a suspcicious lot though eh? 

Right. Have a good day to you all. 

Fairybabe xxx


----------



## mbara

Took my last bcp pill today!!!! Hopefully we can hold out in June and ntnp in July!!!


----------



## Amygdala

mbara said:


> Took my last bcp pill today!!!! Hopefully we can hold out in June and ntnp in July!!!

:happydance: Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dinah

Hi everyone,

With regards alcohol I'm tee-total so there won't be any difference. With caffeine well I've always liked the taste of caffeine free diet coke so I've pretty much just switched to that and if anyone has noticed they haven't said anything. Coffee I just have one cup in a monring and that will still be ok when TTC right? So I'm just gonna leave it.

For all the other stuff (runny eggs, soft cheese etc) I don't eat a lot of it anyway so hopefully won't miss it!

We "haven't told anyone" because I'm super superstitious lol! However I put the "" round it cos' I have told a few ppl ie my neighbour who has LO I've confided in and a friend at work. The "" simply means we haven't told any family or close friends. I dont' want that pressure of 'well why hasn't it happened yet then?' and I also didn't want to jinx it lol!

I think it'll come as a bit of a shock to some family actually when we (hopefully) conceive. Reason being I've been with my DH for 10 yrs now and I wonder if some have come to the conclusion we don't want children? It'll be fun to surprise parents etc with the good news someday :D

- Dinah


----------



## ooSweetPea

I've kept it kind of mysterious too... the people that we have told just know "we'll be trying soon", but they have no idea how soon! :happydance:

Dinah - I get a bit supserstitious too... my Grandma was at a yardsale and picked up some cute baby things because she knows that we've been "talking about it", and when she tried to give them to me, I absolutely refused! Of course I oohed and aahed over the things she picked but made her keep them until we actually have a reason to take them! She just laughed and didn't seem upset at all, and is putting them away to save for us whenever it does happen. She is too cute! :haha:

mbara - FX'ed that your cycle quickly returns to normal by July! :flower:

3 weeks and 4 days until THE CYCLE OMGGGGGGG! So I guess it'll be just under 6 weeks until... THE OV!!! 

Ahh this is all going to do my head in. :haha:


----------



## mbara

As far as telling people, we've just told people that we're going to start trying sometimes in the next few months, nothing specific. They just keep asking and asking and asking when the next one is coming. I know they're just asking out of the goodness of their hearts but I seriously sometimes just wish they would get off our backs! Like it's not hard enough waiting and holding on to my own willpower. Anyway, rant over :)
Can't wait to see my obgyn for my yearly and talk to them about my plans this summer!


----------



## zb5

mbara, it seems like people are way more likely to ask about it if you already have a child! Most people don't ask us straight up, or if they do they've got a guilty look like they know they're doing something they shouldn't... It makes it easier to ignore them!

Amygdala, fair enough, I used to go through phases where I just didn't feel like drinking alcohol. Hopefully my friends will remember that :)

Anyways, it looks like I just ovulated yesterday, which means our little not-preventing episode was on O-4. So... unlikely to result in pregnancy but definitely not within the rules for avoiding pregnancy! So I suppose I'm in a 2ww but I'm not getting my hopes up. I'll be happy either way but I'm assuming we'll keep to our original plan of trying in July. Jealous of all you June-starting people! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, can't believe we have people in 2ww now! Best of luck!!!
I really don't want to wait anymore either but at the same time I'm getting nervous about ttc. A collegue of mine just had a miscarriage and it was so traumatic that she's unlikely to try again. I really hate the thought of having to tell her our news. I know I can't build my life around others but I'm really scared it'll hurt her.


----------



## zb5

Poor colleague!! Like you say, you can't build your life around others and I feel like something will always come up to make it seem like it's not a good time.


----------



## mbara

Ok, so DH and I officially decided yesterday that I was going to wait for AF to show up in June (crossing fingers) and then we'll just let things be. Whatever happens,happens. I'm tired of waiting!!! I was so set on getting pregnant in August but no one really know exactly when things happen so we're just going to let whatever is meant to be


----------



## Amygdala

Uuuh, exciting news mbara! Here's hoping for a quick :bfp: for you!


----------



## ooSweetPea

zb5 - Even though it wasn't perfect timing, you never know! If not, July is quickly getting closer and closer!

Amyg - I agree with zb5, you can't base your TTC efforts on other people's lives... there's always going to be something going on that is going to make it seem like bad timing. Like they always say, if you wait until you feel totally ready to have a child, you will never have one! When (note the PMA!) you do fall pregnant, I would make it a point to speak to her about it before you tell the rest of your coworkers, so she doesn't feel like her situation doesn't matter to you, and hopefully spare her the embarrassment of getting upset in front of others.

mbara - Oooh exciting! You'll probably be starting out right around the same time as Dinah and I :flower:

AFM - Officially under the 3 week mark until next AF decides to roll around. (And she had BETTER be on schedule or there'll be hell to pay!) Still low on my CBFM, should be going up any day now! Everything seems like it's moving in slow motion lately, ugh!


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening girls!

Hope everyone is well.

I've just changed my status to TTC!!!! Am due to O this thurs or fri and we have just decided to errr, get cracking so to speak!! :happydance: Let's hope we get a visit soon! :yellow: Bit nervous about the whole luteal phase thing still seeming short, but i say all the more reason to get going! Woohoo! 

Zb5, you never know, it just takes one :spermy: to hang on in there! 

And Mbara! Go for it ! 

Amygdala, your poor friend. Know what you mean. A friend of mine lost her baby at 9 months last summer, so i will feel bit awkward when (PMA!!) i have news to share. I know she'll be pleased for me, but still, it's not an easy moment i'm sure. I like the suggestion to have a word with her on her own, then there's no public shock for her. 

Sweet Pea, you'll just be a few weeks behind me! Those days will just fly by! 

Wow, this thread is about to get really exciting. :winkwink: Let's hope we all get those BFP's asap! 

Positive vibes to all!

Fairybabe


----------



## Dinah

Congrats Fairybabe! AF left me two days ago and all I wanna say to DH is "lets get cracking" to steal your phrase lol! Sadly tho he still has his sensible hat on so we'll be waiting till June. Ah well, not long now!! 

You are right, this thread is about to get really exciting :) I can't wait to hear about everyones BFPs!!!

- Dinah


----------



## DJ987

Not long to go now girls :) congrats for TTC Fairybabe!! Get some :bfp:s coming!!! So excited!! Xx


----------



## zb5

Ooh, Fairybabe! Have fun this week! ;)

I agree, this is going to get exciting fast!


----------



## Amygdala

Congratulations Fairybaby!!! Hope you get your :bfp: really soon!

Not long to go for any of us now! :thumbup: Just a month for DH and me.:wohoo: Well, about 6 weeks until ovulation. BUT only about 3 weeks of contraception left! Time seems to be flying now. I just wish I could just have my baby. Don't want to wait another 9 months..


----------



## membas#1

Hi everyone! I'm new here but fit nicely into this group, as we will begin TTC #1 in June. I'll O at the end of June and that will be our first try. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it, wouldn't mind so much if we just skipped ahead to the end of May, but June has always been our plan, so I guess we'll stick to it--he's logical like that, I'm impatient :) I've been charting for several months, am extremely regular 30 day cycles, with O smack dab at day 15 or 16. I had Mirena for a few years but haven't had any issues getting cycles back to normal since it came out in February. I'll be 34 this summer. Oh the excitement! I look forward to getting to know you all, and I hope you are all successful this summer ;)

~ME


----------



## Dinah

Welcome membas! Good luck getting your BFP. I should be Ov'ing about July 1st so we might be BFP buddies lol!!

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Fantastic, I would be O'ing around June 30 ;)


----------



## Amygdala

Welcome membas! :hi:
We'll have our first try around that time as well and I can't wait now! I have such an exciting month ahead of me (going to London for free Rage gig, short trip to Rome and a festival on the continent) but I just wish I could fast forward to July now. It'll come around SO soon though!
And it'll be so cool to have everybody in here move to ttc and then hopefully move on to first tri asap. :wohoo:


----------



## Dinah

We should have a list in first post with all our names and when we get our BFPs! See how many we get in one thread :) PMA all the way! Hope we all catch eggy first time around.

- Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Membas! Welcome to the gang!

Would be great if it all works out for everyone on here this summer! 

Amygdala, what a fantastic month you've got planned! It will go soooo quickly for you! 

Have a good eve everyone

Fairybabe xx


----------



## membas#1

Yes Amyg-your month sounds like tons of fun! That means it will go by super fast ;) I have a few things going on this month that will hopefully make the time fly, but sometimes it does feel like I'm watching the old clock--tick tock....


----------



## ooSweetPea

I should be due to O around June 26th, we will all be so close together... how cool is that? And just to add, that time is right near a full moon which is supposed to be good for fertility! I am supposed to actually O on the full moon I think! :haha:


----------



## membas#1

yes indeed a full moon it will be! SO and i are headed to a weekend at the beach for that weekend--figured it was a good way to kick off this new phase in our life...do a little crabbing, fishing, and baby making (well might be a few days early in the fertile window but we'll have fun trying)


----------



## DJ987

Wow Amygdala your month sounds amazing! Look at your ticker, one month to go!! :happydance:


----------



## mbara

Dinah said:


> We should have a list in first post with all our names and when we get our BFPs! See how many we get in one thread :) PMA all the way! Hope we all catch eggy first time around.
> 
> - Dinah

That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## membas#1

you know, i must say that i find that the closer we get to TTC, the more dreams i have of random pregnancy/baby related things...last night i had a dream where i was looking at my boobs in the mirror and they had all these blue veins all over them; followed by a dream where i was visiting my SO folks' and they were pressing on my belly trying to feel a baby move. this all in one night, plus many other dreams over the last few months. usually the dreams come in spells with my hormone cycle--before AF, right at the end of AF and of course with O. such vivid dreams....


----------



## mbara

Ahhh the anticipation is killing me. We're not bothering to prevent anymore. I can't wait for my first real af since taking bcp or I'll take a bfp. Either will be nice


----------



## membas#1

good luck :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

DJ!!! I just noticed, congrats! Sending you lots of sticky dust! :happydance:


----------



## carbafe

I am currently on AF and we have just one pack on the pill to go before we start TTC ! Just realised this time next month we will be trying to make a baby !! I have been all over the place this month scared, excited, worried, happy :) Hubby has been great though he has told me he is terrified as well but he can't wait to have kids and it will be great when it happens and he reckons no matter when we started to ttc we would be scared as its a huge thing :) I can't wait ! I keep thinking If i get pregnant on that date I will tell everyone in ... etc :)


----------



## Fairybabe

DJ987: is that a BFP i spot in your status?????? CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: 

That's fantastic news. You must be :cloud9:

Our thread's first :bfp: !!!! Wooo hoooo!


----------



## membas#1

Congrats DJ987! I hope you are feeling great :)


----------



## DJ987

Hehe, yup that would be a bfp you spotted! :D I didn't want to just come on and announce it as I didn't know if that was breaking the rules lol :) thanks for the congrats, I'm still in shock I can't believe it!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## mbara

you're sneaky :) Congrats!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I think all the ladies will agree with me when I say I think it would be great to see who is getting their BFP's from this thread... it gets too confusing searching through the announcements for girls you know from different thread. Especially since this thread is about specifically trying in the summertime (which is upon us!) it would be nice to be able to announce because everyone in here is either trying now or getting ready to very soon, almost getting to the point of being a TTC thread instead of a WTT one! :happydance:


----------



## DJ987

Yay :happydance: I think that's a great idea, just with me being the first I didn't want to offend anyone! :) I hope you don't mind me still being in here I'm dying to keep an eye on you all to see what happens!! Xxxxx :)


----------



## Amygdala

DJ of course you're still welcome! Your a ttc summer 2010 pioneer!

I was just thinking: maybe we should move to a new thread in ttc? Maybe on June 1st, as lots of people seem to start June/July?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Agreed Amygdala!

I would like to point out that it should probably go into the 'TTC Buddies' section under 'Groups', or it will most likely just get booted over there anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## mbara

Agreed. If we move over to ttc we are allowed to post our bfp within the thread


----------



## membas#1

Sounds good to me. I'm new to this board anyways, so not sure of all the rules, but sounds good! Hope I can find the group when it moves ;)


----------



## Fairybabe

Amygdala and Sweetpea, great idea. Just send us precise instructions where to find the group, as i'm not techno-babe!! 

DJ987, of course you are still welcome! Want to hear how you get on with your sticky egg!! 

NO IDEA what is happening with me this cycle. Previous 3 I have O'd on cd 19/20. Today is cd 22 and nowt yet. Weird. Ah well, just have to keep chasing the eggy! 

Enjoy the summer sun all you UK ladies! 

Fairybabe


----------



## laural11

wow lot happens when you are off the interent for a couple weeks. HUGE congratulations to you dj987!! We'll all be joining you soon hopefully


I'm due for AF tomorrow, after that just another 10-12 days till ovulation and our first attempt at ttc ! wohoo! Somehow my inlaws seem to have all found out that we are ttc (i think my husband told his dad, in a man to man talk, and it leaked out to everyone) now all the nosy, trying to figure out if my husband and I are pregnant questions have begun.


----------



## membas#1

Oh, i was going to ask that question to the folks on this thread--have you told your families you will be TTC soon? 

I've told my sister (we are way to close for me to keep that from her), a couple of my best friends, and one brother. I know the folks I've told are safe sources, so our parents definitely don't know. Most people probably think we'll start TTC after our wedding in Nov. 

When we do get pregnant, I plan to wait to tell everyone for a while, but I will tell my sister and my best friend. There's just no way for me to keep that from them :)


----------



## Dinah

I agree with moving over to TTC groups soon and can't wait to chat to you all over there as we start the next stage of our journey!

We haven't told any family members - I feel for you Laura! Those questions are annoying enough when ppl don't know you are planning to try/TTC - never mind when you are.

Well I have big news, I told DH last night I'm totally fed up of waiting and he agreed to NTNP from 1st June - woohoo! Atm I'm not sure that'll affect our first 'fertile window' because FF is messing around/adjusting my cycles on me atm (It seems to think I Ov'd on CD9 - I don't think so lol) so I don't know whne I'm going to Ov and if it will be before 1st or after so we'll see. Either way its a good step in the right direction :)

- Dinah


----------



## DJ987

Ooh this thread is gettig exciting! Yay for NTNP Dinah! 

Thanks for the congrats ladies :) still don't quite believe it and I'll have known a week tomorrow! xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay Dinah on the move to NTNP!! And congrats Laural11 on starting "the" cycle!! Hope you both get your BFP asap!

DJ987, dying to ask...any symptoms yet of being preggers? Or is it just the missed AF and the test? Love your ticker! Poppyseed baby!! Where did you get it? (the ticker that is!!).

I'm FINALLY on 1DPO!! Yay! So now officially in the 2ww. If i make it past a full 10 days luteal phase i will be happy, though even better would be that BFP!! I've always known i'm not very good at being patient, but this is going to be a whole new experience! 

Zb5....how are you getting on? 

Have good evening every one!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## DJ987

Fairybabe: I was sick at 9 DPO and was for a few days and still am feeling sick and occasionally being sick, dizzy spells in the mornings too, and I've already outgrown all but one of my bras lol so I think I need to go shopping! Oh and last night was the first night I've ever had to get up to go to the loo in the night apart from when I was pregnant before my MMC! So the symptoms are coming thick and fast so far! I'm loving it thouh the fact I feel sick kinda reassures me if that makes sense? 

Im excited to see the outcome of your 2WW I need lots of updates lol :) xxx


----------



## DJ987

Ooh and the ticker is from thebump.com xx


----------



## carbafe

Hello ladies :) I was supposed to start my last pill packet today but I spoke to hubby and have decided not to take this packet and see what happens with my cycle so will just use condoms this month and then nothing after my next period as planned. !!!! This is exciting feels like its really happening now !!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Laural - Yay for the new cycle!!

Dinah - Yay for June!!

DJ - Yay for a week!!

Fairy - Yay for TWW!! Hopefully I'll be in the TWW with you in the next few days! FX'ed for a long LP, and FX'ed even harder for your BFP!

Carbafe - Yay for no more BCP's!!! Hopefully your cycles get back on track quickly. :flower:

As for me...

OH. MY. GOD.

DH just said we could start asap. :dance: For some reason my cycle is being all wonky this month so I have NO CLUE whether I have ov'ed yet or not... I'm thinking I haven't but am not 100% sure.

The reason we were trying to wait this cycle was for insurance purposes, maternity just kicked in May 15th so I was nervous about the "date of conception" being before then or scarily close enough that they wouldn't cover us. Well, now that I am beyond that point of scary closeness, I figure that whenever I do OV this cycle, we would be safe! Ticker says I'm due to OV tomorrow so FXed! Definately going to :sex: when I get home from work tonight! (And the next day... and the next day... :haha:)

Any advice on handling the TWW? I already feel like a headcase and I'm not even there yet. :blush:


----------



## membas#1

Congrats SweetPea! Good Luck!


----------



## membas#1

and Carbafe too--it's very exciting to be moving forward in the wait huh? ;)


----------



## Amygdala

Oh yay!!! Congratulations to all those moving on now! 

I SO wish I could join you but we really have to be sensible and wait another cycle. As much as I want to be pregnant now, I really don't want to risk an early miscarriage due to all the stressful things planned this month. Just over 3 weeks for me now anyway, so must be strong. I guess really I just need to make it past this ovulation, so that's not too bad.


----------



## Fairybabe

Sweetpea! That's terrific news!!! Yay!! hope you join me in the 2ww soon! As for advice on how we get through it....dunno! Come on here and talk to you girls!?!!! That's my plan! Funny old feeling, 2DPO, temp has gone up even more. So that's good. Part of me thinks there's no chance what with late O and i couldn't see any ewcm, but our timing was pretty good! And the other part of me says "ah, but you know, you could be...." And round i go in circles! If we aren't lucky this time around, then i'm gonna get product that has had good reviews on another thread, FertileCM it's called. A supplement that apparently gets you producing loads, and then trust that my chinese herbs (already checked, still safe if i am preggers!) will get me sorted. In the meantime my work days are busy and my study days are even busier, got my final exam in just under 2wks! AAGH! In the meantime Sweetpea, enjoy the BD!!! Hurah! 

Carbafe, great that you can chuck that packet of bcp in the bin!! Good idea to let yourself have a cycle too, so you have some idea how things go with you! That said i've heard anecdotealy (sp?) that you can be extra fertile in those first few months after stopping bcp as your body is trying extra hard to get itself working again. 

Amygdala, the time will fly past with all you've got planned in these next few weeks! Keep taking those prenatal vits and know that you are getting yourself ready for the next cycle. All the fun things you are doing will make you all relaxed and happy and more likely to have better luck when you do start! 

Right. Better get on with my work!

Baby dust to all!

Fairybabe


----------



## DJ987

Advice for the 2WW! Carry on BDing, it's fun of course and took my mind off of it :) the first week seems to go quite fast, but once I got to about 8DPO it dragged! It's so tempting to just test test test but you have to almost get out of bed and head straight for the toilet and let out that FMU so you can't test with it! Admittedly I caved at 11 DPO but I did use FMU. Try and have stuff planned to make the time go faster! That's all I can suggest really! :flower: good luck x


----------



## SarahC82

DJ - OMG Huge congrats on the pregnancy, I've been away for a while and just come back to read this thread.

xx


----------



## Fairybabe

I like your thinking DJ987! 

I went shopping today. Was trying on some trousers and suddenly thought...but what if I'm gonna grow out of these really soon?! So i didn't know what do to! Decided i shouldn't be spending money at the moment anyway, so just bought a pair of flipflops instead! At least they'll fit however long it takes to make a baby!! 

Chuckle. 

Fairybaby.xx


----------



## carbafe

It's really nice to see everyone getting to the same point together and the excitement all starting to build ! Congratulations DJ987 lets hope everyone else on here is as lucky and we get lots of BFP's soon :) I am still nervous but the excitement is completely taking over ! 

At work we are doing our job reviews and setting what tasks, courses ect we want to do next year and I keep thinking "What if" :)


----------



## membas#1

carbafe said:


> It's really nice to see everyone getting to the same point together and the excitement all starting to build ! Congratulations DJ987 lets hope everyone else on here is as lucky and we get lots of BFP's soon :) I am still nervous but the excitement is completely taking over !
> 
> At work we are doing our job reviews and setting what tasks, courses ect we want to do next year and I keep thinking "What if" :)

We too are doing some planning at work for next year and I keep wondering the same...and I keep thinking--Oh i hope i'm off work at that time! :happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

I've completely planned my work in the next year around the possibility of me being pregnant/on mat leave. :D I just hope we actually get our :bfp: soon.

And Fairybabe, I've been doing that thing with buying clothes for 2 or 3 months now. Everytime I think about buying something I first check whether it would have room for me to "grow into". :D God, it's really about time we start ttc.


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> I've completely planned my work in the next year around the possibility of me being pregnant/on mat leave. :D I just hope we actually get our :bfp: soon.
> 
> And Fairybabe, I've been doing that thing with buying clothes for 2 or 3 months now. Everytime I think about buying something I first check whether it would have room for me to "grow into". :D God, it's really about time we start ttc.

I'm finding it harder to be patient now that we are just 3 + weeks away! Especially as O approaches for this month...I just have to keep reminding myself this is the last time for a while that we have to worry about watching out for the O! yea! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## zb5

Wow, look what I missed! Big congrats DJ!!! I can't believe our thread has a BFP! And Sweetpea, Fairybabe, Dinah, Laural, what excitement! Hi membas!

Well, I've been traveling to see my family so I haven't been checking on here. I'm so paranoid that even when they weren't around, I wouldn't check in case they decided to use my computer later and saw it in my recent browsing history. Yes, overkill I think, but we haven't told them and I wouldn't want them to find out in an awkward way like that.

I just got AF yesterday so not preggers. This was a pretty easy 2ww in part because I was busy with traveling. Also, I found out shortly after O that I have a pretty good chance of getting to take a trip abroad for work in January or Feb. I knew that if I was pregnant the due date would be around early Feb and I wouldn't want to be doing 14 hour flights to another country right around my due date. So there was a little voice telling me, "Hope you're pregnant! But if not... you probably get to go on the trip!" :)

So, everyone in the 2ww, just plan an exciting trip 9 months from now and it will make the wait much easier! :) Anyways, this is an extra incentive for me to want to wait until July 15 like the original plan. Of course now hubby is saying, "nooooo! let's do it earlier!". Haha. July is still the plan, I guess we'll see what happens when I'm closer to O and become crazy broody woman. I will try to be strong! Amygdala, we can wait together this month. :)

Fairybabe, FX'd for your luteal phase! Mine was 11 days this month, yay, but the spotting beforehand was worse than usual, ugh. I'm not sure how much to worry about the spotting but I'm sure it can't be good. Go back to normal, body!


----------



## Amygdala

It's a deal zb5, we'll wait together and keep each other strong. That's so hard for me right now that O is fast approaching and both DH and I keep thinking "what's another month, really?". BUT we have a lot planned next month and none of it would be good for an early pregnancy. And I really wouldn't want to risk having an early miscariage and then having to wait to ttc again. I think ttc is quite nerve wrecking enough without taking such risks.

In the meanwhile I have an appointment with our gp this week. Last time I went I had quite a bad experience so I thought I'd give them another chance and if I don't feel comfortable there this time I'll have time to find a new doctor before our :bfp:. Really I'm just going for a check-up but I'm hoping they'll do a toxoplasmosis test as well. If I turned out to be positive I wouldn't need to worry about cuddling the cat so much.. Will see what they say.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas - Thanks! You're getting so close now, only a few more weeks to go!

Fairybabe and DJ - thanks for the advice on the TWW, pretty sure I'll be there very soon!

Zb5 and Amyg - I think you are doing the right thing. I was planning on waiting to but just by luck (or not so lucky... hmm) my ov seems to be pushed back this cycle, so insurance isn't an issue anymore. With the things that you ladies have planned, it does sound the more productive (and safe for possible bubs) route to wait out one more month. You girls both deserve a pat on the back for being so strong!

As for me, I am almost 100% sure that ov is right around the corner, my ticker is definately off! I've been doing OPK's and it seems to have gotten much darker today, but still not positive. Hopefully I'll be catching some of you in the TWW soon. :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

I'm curious if any of you temp? I had an unusual spike in temp today (I'm on cycle day 11 and O is around cycle day 16). No signs of O, so don't think the spike was due to that. I looked back through all my charts and not really much spiking above cover line before O. Occasionally i'm .1 of a degree above, but I went from steady 97.7 and 97.8 to 98.2 this morning. I know it's probably a random event that just happens--I hope it goes back down tomorrow. I am about as sure that I didn't O as one could be....I get pains when I O--have all my life....soooo?? fluke temp rise i guess. I think I wanted this month to look perfect on my chart since next month we're on! Hence my surprise this morning.


----------



## Amygdala

I chart membas. And I've had random spikes before. Could be pretty much anything if it's just one temperature. Did you measure late? Do you have a bit of a cold maybe? Did you not sleep well? Did you have alcohol the night before? Anyway, I wouldn't worry too much about it, I'm sure tomorrow your temps will go back to where they belong.


----------



## Fairybabe

I chart too Membas, (hence how i know when i ovulate, as the opk's are sometimes a bit vague...). I have found that my temp spikes if i have red wine. Doesn't have to be a lot either (not drinking much these days generally for obvious reasons!). 

Or, did you have a hot drink just before? Are you feeling poorly? Or it could just be random fluke! And a temp to discount. 

Zb5 and Amygdala, good luck with holding out! You can go and enjoy your activities over this next month in true style! 

And zb5, yay for having an 11 day luteal phase. THat should do the job in due course! 

Am doing my best not to symptom spot....and failing. Feel crampy. Big boobs. Slightly nauseaous. Which would all be fab, if i hadn't felt just like that last month too! LOL. Also tho, which gives me a teeny bit of optimism about the luteal phase if nothing else, i have noticed from the previous 3 charts that the 2 months with the shorter LP, both had a big dip in temp at 4DPO (that then bounced back up). The one where i completed a full 10 days, didn't. And yay, am 4DPO today and it hasn't dipped!! Got those fingers crossed so hard i can barely type!! 

Laura, Dinah, how are you doing?

Sweetpea, fingers crossed you O soon! If the OPK has got darker, start the BD!!! Dunno which opks you use, but mine are just cheapies i buy off amazon. They go signifincantly darker i find, rather than matching the control line. According to the instructions, if it's paler than the control line it's a negative. Not in my case. Darker = I ov the next day, temp goes up day after. So get busy girlfriend and catch the eggy! 

Have a good day everyone.

Fairybabe


----------



## membas#1

well i did a little experiment this morning--i've not always been a great sleeper--i toss and turn a lot, especially in the last few hours of sleeping. my morning temps may run a bit higher because of this, but they've always been consistent with a clear pattern for O. So--this morning as soon as I first started becoming restless, about 2-3 hours before my alarm--i temped, I had been asleep about 6 hours. The temp reading was 97.4. Then I tossed and turned, laid there a while and eventually went back to sleep--I was probably asleep about an hour and half before my alarm went off at 7:30. At this time, i temped again--98.2 (yesterday's reading). I'm not always this restless-but there is definitely a temp difference when I am. I don't recall being incredibly restless yesterday when I got the higher temp, but SO tells me I toss and turn all the time, especially in the early night hours and early morning hours. When I was a kid, my folks called me "flipper" as far as my sleeping habits go, and they'd laugh at the funny positions I'd get myself into while I was asleep. I'd wake up sitting on the floor, cross leg, with my head on the bed etc...

Thanks for your input! I know it's silly to worry about a single day temp...but you know, it took me by surprise. I find I'm a little more attentive (ahem--obsessive?) this month with the TTC date approaching.


----------



## Dinah

Wow so much to catch up on! 

Fairybabe - good luck for your first 2WW and testing! Also FX for a longer LP for you!

carbafe - thats great that you aren't taking the pill anymore :) GL with everything for next month too!

Sweetpea - so exciting! go, go, catch that eggy! So cool your hubby said to start straight away, same as mine :) Don't you just love them?? I think I'm about to Ov too so we could be 2WW buddies and keep each other as sane as it will be possible to do - do you have a journal? (I love to stalk lol)

Amygdala and zb5 - sorry you still have to wait but you have very good reasons and with everything you have planned for this month I bet time will fly by :flower:

DJ - thanks for the advice, not sure DH will be up to BDing all through the 2WW tho lol ;)

I have also been avoiding buying clothes and sitting at work during boring meetings about stuff coming up next year thinking - maybe I won't even have to do this! PMA all the way!!

Membas - glad you feel a bit better now about the temp spike, I agree with the others that it is nothing to worry about :)

As for me, well, we BD'd again last night and without even talking about it we didn't use anything so I guess.... well, we are probably TTC not NTNP really! 

Even more exciting - I just did an OPK and got my first positive! So I'm gonna jump hubby when he gets home *rofl* 

OMG its just amazing to think I could be in my first 2WW in a few days when just about four days ago I was thinking I had another month to wait :D

Take care all,
Dinah


----------



## membas#1

:thumbup: dinah! we kind of had a moment like that the other night--seemed to be going along with a little less precaution than normal (although I knew my O was a good 6 days off at the time, he has really been a stickler for caution)...then part way through activities, he got his thinking cap back on and opted for more cautious activities. He knew I wouldn't stop him HA! I don't care this month, he still does. :shrug:


----------



## Dinah

Almost forgot girls, if you need OPKs I got some from www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk and have been very impressed. 

They were cheap, free postage, super quick delivery and seem to be working fine. I also got an email from them saying I can pass on this discount code to anyone I know and you can use it all through June to get 5% off :) Just type in the word 'save' when asked.

GL,
Dinah


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe, very interesting about the dip at 4dpo and the shorter LP. I have noticed that the cycles where I O earlier, I also have a short LP which has led to some very short cycles. It's so funny how they say women should have the same LP every cycle but that doesn't seem to be the case for everyone...

Amygdala, I'm curious about the toxoplasmosis test! We have 3 kitties but I heard that they're not as likely to have toxoplasmosis if they're indoor kitties (ours are currently). It would be nice to know if I had it though...

membas, I did a little test like that last month where I slept in a few hours on the weekend and then temped. I was rolling around a lot trying to stay asleep even though it was clearly time to get up... my temp was up about half a degree from usual. Big difference!

Dinah, positive OPK! Woohoo! Have fun :)

Anyways, for me... wait wait wait. About a week and a half until ovulation. All I have to do is not let my hormones get the best of me until then!


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, as far as I understand it, you can only get toxoplasmosis by ingesting the old feces of a recently infected cat. So if your cats are indoors cats and you don't feed them raw meat then I don't think you have any chance of catching it (but still a good excuse to make OH change the litter tray;)). Mine is an outside cat though but even so the risk is comparatively low. Raw or undercooked meat is far more dangerous but I'd just feel better knowing I think. Not sure they'll be happy to do the test for me but I'll ask for it anyway. Does anyone know whether you can insist on a test and pay for it privately if you see an NHS doctor?


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies! 
Dinah! Hurrah for the OPK+!! GO FOR IT!!!! And thanks for the links for the test. Hoping i don't need to buy more OPKs!! FX'd!!!! 

Amygdala, i think you can ask your GP for any test you want, whether he lets you have it is another matter. It depends on the GP. Some will say yes whatever you ask. Others wouldn't authorise a test if you were rolling around on the floor half dead. Hopefully your GP is of the former type. I suppose if the GP won't test you, would te vet test the cat? I guess if your cat tests positive, then that would mean you have already had exposure? Dunno, i might be talking complete twaddle!! 

Hurrah, 5DPO! And temps still high. Now here I go symptom spotting again....but does anyone know if being particularly gassy is relevant?! LOL. Still feel slightly nauseaous, but not sure if that is due to pre-exam nerves and the feeling of knowing nothing about anything and teh feeling time is running out. On the plus side, the days are whizzing by!! As they do when an exam looms. Had quite strong cramping last night, just before bed. Just for a moment or two. 

Zb5, it's true, LP's do seem to vary. Not what most websites or books say. Just as well we chart hey?! If i hadn't started charting back in feb out of curiosity I would have had no idea and would have been targeting the BD midcycle! Now what a waste of time that would have been! 

Right. Head into the books for me. 

Have a good day everyone!

Fairybabe


----------



## Fairybabe

PS: Membas, just ocurred to me, when you temp, do you do it orally or vaginally? I started doing it orally, but found that it was more varied depending on how good i was at holding it in the right place under my tongue. Switched to the other end, it's easier, adn more reliable i find. And you can still hold a conversation with OH whilst doing it! (Though if you close your thighs together you can't hear the beep!). Hope that wasn't TMI!


----------



## membas#1

Fairybabe said:


> PS: Membas, just ocurred to me, when you temp, do you do it orally or vaginally? I started doing it orally, but found that it was more varied depending on how good i was at holding it in the right place under my tongue. Switched to the other end, it's easier, adn more reliable i find. And you can still hold a conversation with OH whilst doing it! (Though if you close your thighs together you can't hear the beep!). Hope that wasn't TMI!

Thanks for the tip-I test orally. This morning I first woke early and took my temp--97.3, then again when my alarm went off (after my toss/turn session) 97.7. 97.7 is my normal recording for this phase, but that's because I typically take after tossing and turning ;) Will try this new way for a while, temping at both wakings and see how my chart looks. I'm recording the first waking temp but logging the others too. I already try to cover the beeping of my thermometer so it doesn't wake SO--mine beeps non stop and then gives this triple beep thing when it's done...it's kind of loud when the room is quiet...so he'd be happy if i put it between my thighs :rofl:


----------



## Dinah

Oh my! Have to admit I'm giggling at the thought of lying there talking to DH while a thermometer beeps between your thighs!

I take orally and think I'm gonna stick with it, seems ok for me but has gone better since someone told me to stick it in same place under tongue every morning. Before that I was just sticking it wherever and temps were up and down a lot.

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Yeah, I'll probably stick with oral, and I do put it in the same place under my tongue.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey ladies!

Dinah - It'll be nice to have a buddy! Don't have a journal yet, have been thinking of starting one though! Maybe after the holiday weekend I'll get on that. :happydance:

Membas - Glad you are getting things worked out with your odd temp spike, I am interested to see how your multi-temping experiment works out! I temp vaginally... whenever I temp orally the temps are all over the place, and while not as good as I'd like, vaginally seems to keep my temps a bit more even. :shrug:

As for me, I had a positive OPK yesterday and the day before that, and today it looks like it's back to negative, so I have a feeling that I'm ovulating today. :thumbup: I've also been having twingy cramps on and off since I woke up this morning. If I get a temp rise in the morning I'll be able to consider myself 1DPO tomorrow! 

I have a question for you ladies... does it affect BBT if you go to bed earlier than usual (like three hours earlier), but still take your temp at the same time as usual the next morning? I went to bed really early last night because I just felt so worn out, and I was wondering if that may have messed up this mornings temp? :dohh:


----------



## Dinah

Hey Sweetpea, twould be great to have a buddy :D

As for us, we are currently abstaining since hubby doesn't want to *try* this cycle and since I've had positive OPKs two days in a row we really would be if we went for it atm. I'm ok with it and have warned him that BDing two nights ago without protection could get me pregnant lol.

No dip in temps so I don't know when I'm gonna Ov, maybe the dip will come tmw? Anyway the OPKs have def been positive and quite dark actually. I'm having *tons* of cramps/twinges/stomachache atm and have been for about the last hour (minor twinges earlier in the day) so who knows lol.

God I really hope it just works for us this cycle, I know I'm gonna be terrible if it takes us a while to catch the eggy lol - Poor DH won't know what's hit him!!

- Dinah


----------



## ooSweetPea

Agreed girl!

Even though this is only cycle #1 I am already overly anxious and worried about it. I've spent the last week or so specifically trying to keep calm about it, and am still trying to do so, but it is _really_ hard. I am already driving DH crazy with my incessant "what-ifs"... but I am so nervous about it being difficult for us. 

Ah, where's my PMA?! 

Speaking of DH, he is actually getting excited I think! He is one of those guys that you can hand a million dollars and he would remain totally expressionless, iykwim. So annoying! But, it seems to me like he is getting really into it and hopeful for this cycle. :happydance:

Still having random twinges, seems to be mostly on the right side. I had a small temp dip this morning, but nothing out of the ordinary. Planning on BDing tonight, and hopefully I'll get a rise tomorrow morning!

FX'ed for you that you got in enough BDing before DH went into hiding! :dohh: It could totally happen for you though, especially with those +OPK's! I'm sure even if he isn't into 100% trying this month, he will be pleasantly surprised at a BFP!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Just realized my new ticker looks like yours! Didn't realize it til now, we must have the same taste. :haha:


----------



## Dinah

Thanks Sweetpea. Yes last night he said it would "be fine" if I got pregnant this cycle *rolls eyes* Had a talk this morning, told him that upset me and he assured me he really meant it would be great/amazing but was tired last night (which tbh is true, he fell asleep pretty much straight after saying htat lol) so yeah we would both be thrilled if it worked this time around.

TBH I'm feeling pretty rough atm. I dunno if I'm just reading too much into random twinges (and surely it would be too early to get any particular symptoms) but if this is pregnancy I don't like it already :rofl: I'm such a wuss!

ETA: lol about the ticker! its a cute one tho isn't it? You've got great taste ;)

GL to you, will be stalking your posts!!
Dinah


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, yeah I'm not too worried about it but it will be great to have hubby cleaning all the litter! I have been talking for years about how I am going to train my cats to use the toilet but I've never gotten around to it... It would be so convenient though!

Dinah, that's kind of how my hubby was last month. After we did it once during my fertile time he freaked out and said he wanted to go with our original plan of July. Now that it's 2 weeks later (and still May!) he's back to trying to convince me we should try now. Ah... well, I totally understand it because I'm the same way a little. It's such a big decision so it's mentally easier to start slow and ease into it.

Sweetpea, I am also really worried that things won't work out for us easily. Every time something weird happens with my cycle I google it and freak out. But you never know, plenty of people get it the first time around. :) Anyways, I'm just trying not to think too much about it (except when I over-google...). PMA!


----------



## Dinah

PMA! Good idea zb5 :)

It's great to come on here, chat, get reassurance, know you are not alone etc :D :hugs: to everyone!

We have three cats and they all go outdoors. Two catch mice etc tho thankfully not too often these days. I do think I've probably been already exposed to tox.... whatever lol. I dunno if I should have got tested? My GP would probably not do it tbh.

I did get my rubella test and am immune, that was the main one I was worried about :)

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Good Luck to SweetPea and Dinah ;)
I'm getting ready to O, at day 13, usually O is day 16--and I'm having lots of EWCM--yea! More than last month too--some of my supplements must be working ;) If I can as a TMI question though--my EWCM is kind of thick...like jelly--not really what I envision as 'egg white'...you know, EW seems more liquid like? I dunno....when I go to the bathroom i get it on the TP and it's just a big glob--guess that's okay. This isnt the first time I've had it--but until the last few months I never paid much attention to how it 'feels' or looks. Twinges in ovaries too--did my first ever OPK last night--neg. but EWCM and twinges just started this morning. I'm just doing all this stuff out of curiosity--I know when I O because of pain and temping....but I like tying it all together!


----------



## MrsC2B

Hello ladies, 

I'm going to be TTC this summer too - wasn't sure if it was going to happen cos of medical stuff :( but we got the all clear to go ahead and TTC when we are ready :) So happy!

Am getting my implant taken out on Tuesday - soooo scared cos I have heard some awful horror stories about how painful it is (*a tad ironic that worrying about this pain, whilst i'm willing to subject myself to the probably far worse pain of childbirth*) but then we can TTC once my periods come back. Fingers crossed!!

Good luck & lots of babydust to everyone still waiting and hoping for this summer!

xxx


----------



## zb5

Hi MrsC2B! Was the implant bad going in? I think the implants sound scary!

Membas, my EWCM is like that too (jelly-like). There are pictures on the internet of EWCM and most of them look more liquidy but I found one or two that look like mine. I have no idea what it means! But I figure it's good that I at least have some EWCM, some women don't get it at all...

There are so many things to worry about! Is my EWCM normal, is my luteal phase long enough... ugh! It will make me crazy if I think about it too much. I do plan on getting some Pre-Seed for when we start TTC since we like to use lube and want to make sure it's okay for sperm.

Oh, now hubby has walked in the room and wants to read my post.
Me: "Don't read it!".
Him: "baby, you know you can tell me anything."
Me: "you might not enjoy it."
Him: "Oh, are you talking about your slime levels again?"
Haha! Slime levels... boys are funny. Um... yes. Yes I am.


----------



## membas#1

:rofl:slime levels--like we are slugs.


----------



## ooSweetPea

:rofl: at slime levels! Ah... my DH has said some right charmers as well! Men! :haha:

Membas & Zb5 - The first two or three days of my EWCM sounds like you guys are describing... more jelly-like and will come out in like a clump rather than runny, but it's fairly clear. (Gross I know but it reminds me of a loogie, ew! :dohh:) Then after a few days of that, it gets exactly like eggwhites, fairly runny but very stretchy. Then immeadiately after ov it gets super watery, still a bit stretchy but super runny. Right now I'm in the watery phase and constantly feeling like I need to go wipe. :wacko:


----------



## membas#1

good to know--i'm gonna really watch mine over the next few days...i've checked it in the past but never really on a daily basis like this month....the closer we get the more obsessed i become!


----------



## zb5

I suspect once we actually start trying, the male and female slime will combine and that might help the consistency... it's not all on us!


----------



## membas#1

zb5 said:


> I suspect once we actually start trying, the male and female slime will combine and that might help the consistency... it's not all on us!

Ahh good thought, hadn't considered that ;)


----------



## cocoelopen

hi am new to this thread, let me introduce myself. I'm cahrlotte, have one dd aged 3 and am trying to conceive number 2 :) had an ectopic pregnancy in february and a chemical pregnancy in april, so having a bot of a time of it this year already!! ;) sigh, currently getting BFN's at 13 dpo so losing hope, but secretly wishing this could be it. would be great to keep in touch with others ttc this summer, love and baby dust to all :) Charliibee xxxxxxx


----------



## Amygdala

Hi Charlotte and welcome! :hi:
Sorry to hear you're having such a hard year so far. Hope the next few months will be a lot better for you!


----------



## Dinah

Welcome to MrsC2B and cocoelopen!! :flower:

Well I'm officially in the 2WW! My very first :blush: I'm going to go mad not testing lol but determined not to until AF is (hopefully!) late by a few days. If FF is correct it means we DTD on Ov day so I've got my FX for sure.

Take care all,
Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Dinah said:


> Welcome to MrsC2B and cocoelopen!! :flower:
> 
> Well I'm officially in the 2WW! My very first :blush: I'm going to go mad not testing lol but determined not to until AF is (hopefully!) late by a few days. If FF is correct it means we DTD on Ov day so I've got my FX for sure.
> 
> Take care all,
> Dinah

Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes!:thumbup:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Welcome Coco!

Dinah, so excited for you! I have everything crossed for you love, (well after one last BD tonight I'll have everything crossed! :haha:) Good luck and hope that you caught that eggy!


----------



## membas#1

had a bit of an emotional breakdown last night--i'm nearing O--and dtd with a condom just wasn't what i wanted! ;) SO is so great--we just talked and he reassured me that next month is just around the corner. i'm sure he thinks i'm a little nuts, but he at least understands some and knows right now with O coming that it's particularly on my mind...i'm heading out of town for a few days with one of my good friends and her kids, so hope you guys have a great weekend!


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, membas, I'm sorry to hear that. I think most people on hear will understand how you feel. But it's just a few days now and then no condoms for at least 9 months! :D I hope you enjoy your time away and can relax a bit. And when you come home, O will be over and you can count yourself as ttc! I'm intending to do the same in about a week's time.

In other news, I've got a question for you girls: I always said that DH would test together when the time comes and that's still my plan. BUT his birthday is going to be about 8 or 9 DPO. I know that that's really early for testing, but I thought I could do a sneaky test by myself and if it's :bfn: I'll just not mention it. What do you think? Nice surprise or sneaky and depriving him of the experience? I'm torn but obviously can't ask him without ruining the whole plan.


----------



## swiftbaby

Hey, I would like to joint this thread if ok!

Amygdala, I read your first post in this thread and think I am in similar position to you. I just turned 30 a few months ago and have been with my husband for almost 5 years. I had absolutely no interest in having children etc until about a year ago when for some unknown reason I started to think about it and then 30 approached and now I can't think about anything else!
We both like running and had entered a marathon last sunday (which we completed) and we agreed we'd wait until after that to start trying. I think we will officially be TTC for the first time in about 10 days or so as think AF is due today/tomorrow.

Would be interested to hear about everyone else (I am working my way through reading this thread!) and looking forward to the next year or so!

As for your question re the test, I know the correct answer is to wait but I know that I would probably be too impatient and it would be a nice birthday surprise if it was positive!


----------



## Amygdala

Welcome Swiftbaby! :hi:
Congratulations on your marathon! I can't run for even 5 minutes so I'm VERY impressed.
And thanks for your input on my testing question. It's not so much about whether I'm likely to get a :bfp: or not that early though. It's more about whether I should test "in secret" so I can maybe surprise my DH. I know he wants to be there when I test, but I also know he'd love the surprise on his birthday if I actually was to get a :bfp:. I guess I'm wondering whether the surprise would make up for the sneaky testing? I think it would for me but I'm not sure.


----------



## membas#1

good question Amy! i guess if i were in the same boat (i sort of am with SO insisting I do not test without him) i probably wouldn't test without him. if you are BFP, he's going to want to share that first moment with you. just my 2 cents. i'm sure if you are BFP and you decide to surprise him, he won't care because he'll be so excited....but if he's made a point of saying not to test without him--then...? i probably wouldn't do it. 

on a side note--i decided this cycle to try OPK, just to see--so I temp, I watch CM, I have pain with O, so thought I'd add something else in to see how it all lines up cuz i'm a little obsessed that way :wacko: I used the clear blue something or other that has a smiley face when it's pos. So last night I got my smiley face right on time (had tried testing on Day 12 & 13 with Negs so yesterday was Day 14 with pos) :) and this morning I think I had what is real EWCM....i had sort of a thicker jelly like a few days ago which I asked you ladies about, then got wetter and this morning for sure--it pulled apart a good few inches :thumbup: Sorry if TMI, but I'm not sure on this forum that is considered TMI :winkwink: So yeah--it all starts to line up around day 14 for me--and FF has nailed my O for day 16 the last 4 months. Oh--and I have a microscope at home that I borrowed from work and my saliva started ferning this morning. How I love all the positive signs...now come on next month :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Okay--I know I'm crazy, it all just fascinates me and I've never given this much attention to my cycle before and how it all changes....good stuff!

Signing off for a few days! Have a great one!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas - Have fun girl! I agree, it is really cool to witness what is happening with your body around o-time... all the different signs and symptoms. :thumbup:

Swiftbaby - Welcome!

Amyg - I don't know exactly what to tell you about your particular situation... if you test early and get a BFP and decide to surprise him for his bday that would be great timing and so cute to do, but if you get BFN then I would make sure to throw the test away where he can't stumble upon it, and then def wait for him to test again. If you get a BFP and surprise him for his bday, I would think he'd be too excited to get mad about it! Besides, it's only his bday once a year, it's not like you'll be testing without him after this, the timing is just too good this time around! (Fingers tightly crossed this will be it for you though!!!) :happydance:

My DH's bday is coming up on June 6th, so according to when I possibly O'ed, I could be 12 DPO that day. I am hoping hoping HOPING that I can give him a BFP for his bday. But... I literally have no clue where I am cycle wise, or even if I O'ed at all this time, as this month was sooo wonky and confusing and I am trying not to get too excited. I've been having so many weird symptoms that I haven't noticed before (heartburn, twingy cramping, and even losing my lunch yesterday, ugh!), but am thinking it's too early for ANYTHING as I am only (maybe?!) 5 DPO. I know in my head it is probably all totally coincidental but that doesn't stop me from SSing like a mad-woman!

Who knows? Argh. :dohh:


----------



## Dinah

Welcome to Swiftbaby!

Amyg - I'm too superstitious myself and wouldn't want to test that early. Hoping you get the BFP this month whether you test on bday or elsewise :D

Sweetpea - sorry to hear about your wonky cycle, just what you didn't need right now! grrr to hormones etc!!

Membas - sorry to hear you've been struggling with the wait recently, been there done that know how you feel :flower: for you!

- Dinah


----------



## zb5

Membas, I am feeling it too! And I am only on CD 6 today... Yesterday at Target I found myself wandering through the breast pump aisle. I'm going crazy! Stay strong, I'm sure there was a reason you and your hubby picked next month as the month to start.

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww. Sweetpea, sorry your cycle was confusing this month. And losing your lunch, ugh! Hoping it is a symptom for you :) Fairybabe, how are things?

Amygdala, I think it would be really cute to try to surprise your husband! I have just done an informal poll and my husband says he wants no surprises, he wants to be there to watch the pee stick turn colors. That's a sample size though so it totally depends on what you think your hubby would like. :)

Swiftbaby, hi! I like running too, but I like to go very slow and for only short distances, haha... :) No marathons for me, I tire out after 3 miles. Good for you!

Now I think I will go make pancakes. We just got up even though it's almost 1pm. Aaah, holiday weekend :)


----------



## Amygdala

Sweetpea, I don't want to get your hopes up unnessarily but to me your chart looks like you might have ovulated on day 16 or 17 and this *may* actually be first pregnancy symptoms. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you especially!

Thanks for all your opinions on the testing question. I think I'm going to go for it. I don't believe in "jinxing" things and I think knowing how early it is a :bfn: wouldn't throw me either. DH's never actually said he doesn't want me to test alone, it's just been sort of understood that we'd test together. But if I did get a :bfp: I'd tell him straight away, so there'd really be no difference, other than me not telling him beforehand that I'm gonna test. It'd be so lovely to have a :bfp: for him on his birthday, but with it being so early I really don't want to get his hopes up and then disappoint him.


----------



## MrsC2B

zb5 said:


> Hi MrsC2B! Was the implant bad going in? I think the implants sound scary!

Hi zb5

The implant was alright going in, but apparently it gets 'attached' to the tissue in your arm, and they basically have to pull it/cut it out at the same time :? yuk!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hello girls! Gosh, what a lot of posts in 48hrs! Loved the slime reference!!

Dinah and Sweetpea, welcome to the 2ww!! 
And Membas, totally understand the meltdown, but you are so close to chuckng those condoms in the bin! Hang in there.
Amygdala, i'm with you on the testing, would do it quietly on my own, then tell him straightaway if it's good news. As one of the others said, it's just this once cos of the birthday occasion! Fingers X'd!! 

And welcome to Mrs C2b! Hope the implant removal goes ok! Just don't look when they do it! 

As for me, well, where do i start. Today is 7DPO. My temps are staying fairly stable and high, so that's good. Incredibly sore breasts. And ENORMOUS. Much to OH's delight. Except he's not allowed to touch them! Thing is, i get huge every month, so not sure if it's anything new, but i do feel it's more the whole breast that's sore, rather than just the sides. Nausea was not really there yesterday, mostly none today, just a little wave or two of slight nausea, but as i said, mega stressed at the mo cos of the impending exam, so it just be nerves. Quite intense cramps thurs eve, but just twinges today. But i had those last month. Not as weepy/grumpy yet. Oh and was massively gassy thurs and fri. So in short, I HAVE NO IDEA AND I WANT TO KNOW NOW!!!!! Early preg symptoms are pretty much meant to be the same as pmt. So trying not to drive myself mad. (Not sure am suceeding). Any suggestions on the earliest day i can reliably test???????? God, if this is what i'm like in the very first month, doesn't bear thinking about if it takes a while! 
Sweetpea, i share your concerns. I think there's so much stuff in magazines etc about problems making babies that it's easy to believe it's a near impossible task, and to be terrified about being someone who can't. I keep telling myself that the majority of women manage it just fine within less than a year, and apart from my slightly dodgy luteal phase, i have no reason to think i can't have them. PMA!!!! PMA!!!! Ra ra ra!!! 

Right. Off to bed. Am pooped. 

Babydust to all!!!

Fairybabe


----------



## Fairybabe

8DPO. OK, temps still good. But the hormones have got to me. Want to ball my eyes out right now!!!! Have just had a lovely BBQ with OH and some friends. They have now gone out to leave me in peace to study and all i want to do is sit here and wail!!!! For no reason!!! I do get like this sometimes with normal pmt, so trying not to read too much into it. Stressing cos i looked at my last charts and i always get to 8DPO ok, it's the next two days where it goes wrong. Have had an insane "i'll never have a baby" moment. Despite the fact it's our first month trying!!! Logical bit of brain says not to be daft. Hormonal part of brain in a soggy heap. Big sigh!!! 

So glad we have this forum to share our big wobbles on! 

Babydust to all!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Amygdala

Aw Fairybabe, I hope you feel better soon! And fingers crossed for a very speedy :bfp: so you won't have to go through this much longer.


----------



## Amygdala

Ladies, let's move!!!

5 months and 40 pages into WTT summer 2010, June is finally upon us. Some of us are already TTC, some have even moved up another level :winkwink: and the others will be trying soon, so it's really time for a new home. No more waiting!:happydance:

So here you go: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/340720-ttc-summer-2010-girls.html#post5586160

Hope to see you all there!


----------

